# Gallery | Requests OPEN



## riummi

*HI HI*





*TBT COMMISSIONS: CLOSED
REQUESTS: OPEN
ART TRADES : CLOSED*

Tools: Procreate +iPad +apple pencil

Status: doodling some requests c:

2021: 2D art will have to be on hold since my new job will be mostly 3D work :3
2017-2020: didn't get as much art done as I would have liked since I was busy with school and felt unmotivated ;;



Spoiler: requests













Spoiler: most recent arts





















Spoiler:  kinda recent arts?? idr


































Spoiler: archived






Spoiler:  art summary






Spoiler: even more recent arts! (summer break 2018)


















































Spoiler: most "recent" arts (mid 2017-18)

















































Spoiler: 2016-early 17 (?)



Tried to find a style that I could stick to since I always struggled with keeping a consistant style. At some point I was obsessed with drawing chibis but they took a long time to line and color D: Eventually I stuck with a way of coloring that I was satisfied with and tried to do some fanart and stuff! I took a break near this time I believe?











































































Spoiler: idr 2013/14-15 (? jumbled)



I was just starting to transition from pencils and papers to a tablet and painting programs. I first started off using SAI. I had a hard time adjusting to the various settings and paint tools. Eventually I got a bit better at coloring :^)    


































































Spoiler:  art tutorials






Spoiler: eye coloring tutorial



totally forgot to mention this but make sure your eye lineart layer is locked! the following steps 3-8 are done by clipping the layers to the locked layer!

















​


----------



## ReXyx3

You could try my mayor out if you'd like!! ^-^




Spoiler: refs



Reference Chart : 










Examples :






























For more references please click here!


----------



## Kirindrake

Ohhh you have a nice style! C: Perhaps consider my new chars [Zelm] or [Mikimi]? Thank you! <3


----------



## psychedolly

Kirindrake said:


> Ohhh you have a nice style! C: Perhaps consider my new chars [Zelm] or [Mikimi]? Thank you! <3



I checked out Mikimi. SO CUTE.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hhh i would love to see my OC bridgette in your style, if possible <3 cute art~! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread 

thank you so much for considering!!


----------



## Pokemanz

How about one of my OCs? c:
[Click!]


----------



## Melonyy

Spoiler: Refs



Pick either one


----------



## himeki

Spoiler: bloop


----------



## riummi

phew hopefully my art block went away xD
i'll be working on Shirohibiki's oc now c:



Spoiler: Avery-Rex







*oml I didn't realize it was this long ago LOL


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sa-chan said:


> phew hopefully my art block went away xD
> i'll be working on Shirohibiki's oc now c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avery-Rex
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128271



eeep i cant wait <33 and thats adorable~~~


----------



## boujee

Not sure if you're still doing this but, perhaps this cutie:


Spoiler: my spoiled king


----------



## Beardo

http://imgur.com/3SP0qyu,lu1Av0x#1 or http://missmattel.deviantart.com/art...ence-518425077


----------



## riummi

Gamzee said:


> Not sure if you're still doing this but, perhaps this cutie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my spoiled king



yup i still am! lol i suck at drawing boys/guys but i'll try my best xD


----------



## boujee

Sa-chan said:


> yup i still am! lol i suck at drawing boys/guys but i'll try my best xD



; v;b, if you can't do it, that's alright.
He's a pretty boy PFFT


----------



## ReXyx3

Sa-chan said:


> phew hopefully my art block went away xD
> i'll be working on Shirohibiki's oc now c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avery-Rex
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128271



Ohmygosh!! She looks so pretty! Thank you soo muchh ~ (〃▽〃)


----------



## riummi

Donee! hope you like it yo



Spoiler: Bridgette~







and idk sorry it looks so unsharp but in my program it looks fine xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sa-chan said:


> Donee! hope you like it yo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bridgette~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128275
> 
> 
> 
> and idk sorry it looks so unsharp but in my program it looks fine xD



EEEEP I LOVE IT SO MUCH~!!! do you think you could post it to imgur so i have the full resolution? ;v; its lovely, thank you thank you thank you <33333!!!


----------



## buuunii

Consider any of these:



Spoiler


----------



## riummi

Shirohibiki said:


> EEEEP I LOVE IT SO MUCH~!!! do you think you could post it to imgur so i have the full resolution? ;v; its lovely, thank you thank you thank you <33333!!!



lol i never thought of uploading it on imgur xD 
here ya go! http://i.imgur.com/PrldJkW.png
hopefully it better quality 

here's ReXyx3's
http://i.imgur.com/Pgbgelg.png


----------



## oreo

ahhhhh ~ please consider my mayor? c: 



Spoiler: mayor










i love your digital headshots


----------



## riummi

HAHA i think you can tell im getting tired xD



Spoiler: Kirindrake


----------



## Kirindrake

Sa-chan said:


> HAHA i think you can tell im getting tired xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kirindrake
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128286



OMG SQUEE she's so cuuuute!!! ///// <3 Thank you so much for doing her


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sa-chan said:


> lol i never thought of uploading it on imgur xD
> here ya go! http://i.imgur.com/PrldJkW.png
> hopefully it better quality
> 
> here's ReXyx3's
> http://i.imgur.com/Pgbgelg.png



hhhhhhhh its perfect, thank you sosososososo much <33333333!!!!!!!!


----------



## riummi

Shirohibiki said:


> hhhhhhhh its perfect, thank you sosososososo much <33333333!!!!!!!!



np! im glad you like it c:


----------



## riummi

still working on the others btw ;u;


----------



## himeki

Yay


----------



## riummi

yaa


----------



## Chiisanacx

Would you maybe consider some of these ? :0



Spoiler


----------



## riummi

Chiisanacx said:


> Would you maybe consider some of these ? :0
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wao this is what happens when I don't pick up a pencil in a week ;u;


Spoiler: yayaya


----------



## Chiisanacx

Sa-chan said:


> Wao this is what happens when I don't pick up a pencil in a week ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yayaya
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131895



OMG AAAAAAAAAAH <333333333333 I love this thank you ))))))))))))   //sorry overload there//


----------



## riummi

To buuunii 


Spoiler: boop







I just couldn't /-; sorreh


----------



## Rococo

Since you like Pokemon, can you draw a Honchcrow snuggling a Gardevoir? My boyfriend always names his Gardevoirs after me, and I always name my Honchcrows after him, so if you draw it, it would be a cute thing to send him while I'm away (giving credit to you, of course!)

It's okay if you can't.


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: meiiii


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: my wallpaper v.v


----------



## Chiisanacx

That picture makes me feel calm for some reason


----------



## riummi

Chiisanacx said:


> That picture makes me feel calm for some reason



Yea me too idk why though xD it was calming to draw the bubble thingies


----------



## buuunii

Sa-chan said:


> To buuunii
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131896
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't /-; sorreh



That's adorns (•͈⌔•͈⑅)


----------



## riummi

ahh im obsessed with SU 


Spoiler: ahh


----------



## Athros

Ohh, I really like your style. Please consider drawing my OC <3



Spoiler


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler:  Mary







or



Spoiler:  Spodumene


----------



## Chiisanacx

I just recently got some new OCs I hope you'll draw one for me again :3

xxx


----------



## riummi

streaming ;u; i've never tried this but feel free to join and chat, im just doing a stress relieve doodle

https://join.me/343-502-837


----------



## riummi

a before and after drawing! 



Spoiler: 2014 ish














Spoiler: a week ago


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: working =.=


----------



## Miharu

riummi said:


> Spoiler: working =.=



I can't wait to see the finished result!!! This looks amazing!!! Your art is amazing!! >//v//<b


----------



## Swiftstream

*-* i just opened your art spoiler in the title post...
NAMIE-KUN~~~ <3 <3

Is the first one of namie? {Nice art c:}


----------



## riummi

Miharu said:


> I can't wait to see the finished result!!! This looks amazing!!! Your art is amazing!! >//v//<b



ty >///<

i just finished it! though i liked the sketch better lol


Spoiler: yay!











- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> *-* i just opened your art spoiler in the title post...
> NAMIE-KUN~~~ <3 <3
> 
> Is the first one of namie? {Nice art c:}



Oh its Mei (or Rosa)! But the artist namie-kun is amazing o.o


----------



## riummi

Bump~ I'll be trying to draw guys more o.o


----------



## Miharu

riummi said:


> ty >///<
> 
> i just finished it! though i liked the sketch better lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its Mei (or Rosa)! But the artist namie-kun is amazing o.o



Omg!!! She's gorgeous!!!! >//v//< I think you did an amazing job!!! 

Also looking forward to seeing how you draw guys!


----------



## Jacob

your art is literally amazing

ok have a nice day ^-^


----------



## riummi

Miharu said:


> Omg!!! She's gorgeous!!!! >//v//< I think you did an amazing job!!!
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing how you draw guys!



HAHA thanks and idk I drew one guy but it looks so strange to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> your art is literally amazing
> 
> ok have a nice day ^-^




Ey your art art is amazeballs too bro. And yet you're  a year younger than me ;u; have a nice day too!


----------



## Keitara

cuteness everywhere O-O
I'm in love with your drawing of Pokemon B&W2 Mei!! *-*
(have a cosplay of her )
your art is moe~


----------



## Swiftstream

Not sure if you're accepting requests... But if you are could you consider my oc? 



Spoiler: refs


----------



## riummi

Swiftstream said:


> Not sure if you're accepting requests... But if you are could you consider my oc?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: refs



lol i kinda just put her characteristics on my sketch cuz i didnt know what to do...pls dont be mad if i re-use her pose xD
i just wanted smt to do ;u; ignore the bad anatomy and stuff hah



Spoiler: :o











- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> cuteness everywhere O-O
> I'm in love with your drawing of Pokemon B&W2 Mei!! *-*
> (have a cosplay of her )
> your art is moe~



>///< tysm! thats cool!


----------



## ardrey

Are you still taking requests? :'D

If so, maybe you would consider my OC? c:



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Buggy

Is it possible if you could draw my mayor? :3

Lemme know if you need a better ref, as this is pixelly and somewhat blurry ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh I really wanna see you draw a guy so I'm gonna leave these two here >u<



Spoiler:  











Click for larger sizes ^-^


----------



## Vizionari

If you're taking requests, would you consider my mayor? c:



Spoiler: bloop


----------



## Swiftstream

riummi said:


> lol i kinda just put her characteristics on my sketch cuz i didnt know what to do...pls dont be mad if i re-use her pose xD
> i just wanted smt to do ;u; ignore the bad anatomy and stuff hah
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> >///< tysm! thats cool!



omg i just saw this now.
She looks amazing!! Thanks so much!!! c:


----------



## Fizzii

If you're taking requests i'd be over the moon if you could draw me? I'll leave some pictures in the spoiler c:


Spoiler: references



http://prntscr.com/7x0zw7, http://prntscr.com/7x101e, http://prntscr.com/7x10op 
I honestly wear anything from crop tops and leather skirts to the girliest dresses to nerd hoodies, jeans and boots so if you choose to draw me, you can draw me in whatever you think will go!


Thank you for reading! x


----------



## Chiisanacx

Could you try drawing my oc :3  Thank you!

poop


----------



## riummi

yupp i'm always open too requests. I'll try to do a sketch page with all you guys's charas. xD


----------



## KainAronoele

Maybe these 2? ^^


Spoiler













I have yet to get us in our Pokemon outfits, but either 3 outfits are fine with me <3
Here's some more art examples of us ~
Meep


----------



## EtchaSketch

The girl in this? (Me, haha)


Spoiler







I love, love, LOVE your art<3


----------



## riummi

Testing out sticker ideas, heh I think you can tell that I really like food


Don't worry, I'm finishing up a few requests ;~; should post them by tomorrow!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Can you draw this lil' goober? You can choose either hair color if it's going to be colored

Of course, you can take as long as you need, or you don't have to do this at all, I see that you have a lot to do, but I appreciate what you're doing anyways! ^U^


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> Testing out sticker ideas, heh I think you can tell that I really like food
> View attachment 139220
> 
> Don't worry, I'm finishing up a few requests ;~; should post them by tomorrow!


this is adorable!!! ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## riummi

finished some~ (btw pls post clear pics. dont make me pm you for clearer refs cuz i wont lol, im usually just scrolling on this thread...)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Oh gosh those are so cute!

Perhaps my new oc ?




			
				Kawaii Cupcakes said:
			
		

> its a new oc so I dont have any art of her yet so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this shirt
> 
> 
> 
> http://dpegb9ebondhq.cloudfront.net...kawaii-blue-white-black_original_original.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the shirt on a model
> 
> 
> 
> http://picture-cdn.wheretoget.it/7darpl-l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this skirt
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/07...ese-sailor-shopinuinu_grande.png?v=1421094249
> (the same color as the bottom of the milk carton)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and could you have her wearing white thigh high socks with two black stripes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and this hair
> 
> 
> 
> http://thechinaimage.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/img201312131755163.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these things on her face (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> (mask)
> http://ebayuk.channeleffect.com/ImageHosting/viewImage?CompanyId=16991&FilePath=Images/8404
> 
> 
> 
> im so sorry its so long and detailed ;u;
> 
> thanks if you decide to do mine!!!


----------



## riummi

i cant draw masks lol


----------



## roroselle

riummi said:


> Testing out sticker ideas, heh I think you can tell that I really like food
> View attachment 139220
> 
> Don't worry, I'm finishing up a few requests ;~; should post them by tomorrow!



i was drawing food the other day too bahah
i love em!
those would be supahh cute stickers


----------



## Fizzii

Oh my gosh that's soo good!


----------



## riummi

lol sorry it looks weird


----------



## riummi

roroselle said:


> i was drawing food the other day too bahah
> i love em!
> those would be supahh cute stickers



haha i know another person who was drawing food too 0.0

ty <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fizzii said:


> Oh my gosh that's soo good!



thankyouu ;u;


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

riummi said:


> lol sorry it looks weird



Omg I look so friggin moe 
Is it okay if I put it in an album I have? Of course I'll credit you on it. it's full of pictures made by other artists that drew my mayor, but its fine if you don't want that ^^

But anyways, thank you, thank you, thank you soo much!! >\\\<


----------



## riummi

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Omg I look so friggin moe
> Is it okay if I put it in an album I have? Of course I'll credit you on it. it's full of pictures made by other artists that drew my mayor, but its fine if you don't want that ^^
> 
> But anyways, thank you, thank you, thank you soo much!! >\\\<



lol well im glad you like it xD uh yea i dont mind~ feel free too


----------



## cheezyfries

ah your art is so cute, i wish i could afford rlc >.< but maybe you could sketch my OC? her ref sheet is down below, thank you for considering!



Spoiler:


----------



## riummi

did a step by step c:
and now i should really clean my room =.=



Spoiler: step 1: super rough sketch-body pose













Spoiler: step 2: sketch out everything LOL













Spoiler: step 3: color













Spoiler: step 4: eyes


----------



## cheezyfries

riummi said:


> did a step by step c:
> and now i should really clean my room =.=
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: step 1: super rough sketch-body pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: step 2: sketch out everything LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: step 3: color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: step 4: eyes



ah thank you, she looks so cute! i love how her hair is flowing everywhere


----------



## riummi

cheezyfries said:


> ah thank you, she looks so cute! i love how her hair is flowing everywhere



np! // i do too :')


----------



## pietro07

Wow your art is amazing ;v; here's a ref of my oc,thank you if you consider!  



Spoiler


----------



## riummi

--*testing smt


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> -snip-


OHMYGOD I CANT BREATHE SO MUCH KAWAII THANK YOUUUUUU
I OWE YOU MY FIRST CHILDDDDDDD

thanks so much its so cute!


----------



## Llust

your oc whispered to me (?‿?)

its been months since i actually finished a digital drawing--but your oc is so adorable i just had to draw her ;^;


Spoiler: ☜(˚▽˚)☞


----------



## Kanaa

aahh riummi i'd be interested in an art trade if u want? ♡＾▽＾♡


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> OHMYGOD I CANT BREATHE SO MUCH KAWAII THANK YOUUUUUU
> I OWE YOU MY FIRST CHILDDDDDDD
> 
> thanks so much its so cute!



yes they shall serve as a nice sacrif-

i mean...np! please breathe ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> your oc whispered to me (?‿?)
> 
> its been months since i actually finished a digital drawing--but your oc is so adorable i just had to draw her ;^;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ☜(˚▽˚)☞



its working muhaha

Eeee Thankyou ;u; she looks adorbs <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> aahh riummi i'd be interested in an art trade if u want? ♡＾▽＾♡



yay~ sure! what characters do you have in mind ;u; You can choose either of my two bbys


----------



## kyoko xo

Can you draw my mayor? (Idk how to describe her--can't use miiverse and no laptop ;- I'll try my best to describe her: ash-brown hair-bow wig, custom design, (x), black loafers, blue eyes, skin tone 1

If that doesn't work, would it be okay if you just visited to take a pic?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and your art is beautiful <3333333 I'm in love with your art


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahhhh, super adorable stuff! I want to pinch all their cheeks, they're so cute! (And an extra HURRAH for Magical Girls! Especially Sakura from CCS. Adorbs!)


----------



## riummi

silverstars said:


> Can you draw my mayor? (Idk how to describe her--can't use miiverse and no laptop ;- I'll try my best to describe her: ash-brown hair-bow wig, custom design, (x), black loafers, blue eyes, skin tone 1
> 
> If that doesn't work, would it be okay if you just visited to take a pic?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and your art is beautiful <3333333 I'm in love with your art



lol its ok i dont need to visit xD ty >///<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh, super adorable stuff! I want to pinch all their cheeks, they're so cute! (And an extra HURRAH for Magical Girls! Especially Sakura from CCS. Adorbs!)



Thank chuu heh your art is adorable too //it looks so professional 
magical girls FTW!


----------



## KainAronoele

Such cutenesss!!!
Your stuff is super adorable ^^


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> yay~ sure! what characters do you have in mind ;u; You can choose either of my two bbys



maybe your first oc listed? <:

here's the chara for me:



Spoiler: boop



http://i.imgur.com/71Os5iw.png


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> maybe your first oc listed? <:
> 
> here's the chara for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/71Os5iw.png



thats fine! is it ok if its a bit like this style?


Spoiler










(though neater of course xD)

and she is so cute *^*


----------



## Nizzy

*I'm Requesting!*
*Username:*Nizzy
*Reference:*


Spoiler: ref






 (pls no wall of text)
*Chara. Personality:* a Sassy &nd Outspoken(in 1-2 words)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

because you drew me such a nice piece I wanted to return the favor!!


Spoiler: My first drawing for someone else that I've drawn on my tablet ; )


----------



## pillow bunny

*I'm Requesting!* 
*Username:* Pillow Bunny 
*Reference:* click here
*Chara. Personality:* sweet/nice


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> because you drew me such a nice piece I wanted to return the favor!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My first drawing for someone else that I've drawn on my tablet ; )



d'aww thankyou <3 wow how did u get used to a tablet so fast o.o it took me forever :')


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> thats fine! is it ok if its a bit like this style?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though neater of course xD)
> 
> and she is so cute *^*



yeah! that'd be great <:
and thank you x) i got her from Lilliee~


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> d'aww thankyou <3 wow how did u get used to a tablet so fast o.o it took me forever :')



Uhhh...
*nervous sweating*

Honestly I don't know x)


----------



## kyoko xo

I still cannot get over how cute your art is

-Just got back from seeing Pixels-


----------



## Jas

*I'm Requesting!*
*Username:*Jas
*Reference:* (pls no wall of text) 



Spoiler: gloop



 she's wearing a jean jacket with moon and planet patches and a white/iridescent dress!(credit to mayor-essy and liszst)


*Chara. Personality:* (in 1-2 words) sunny, peppy


----------



## jiny

*I'm Requesting!*

_Username: KawaiiX3
Reference: 



Spoiler: Oh my glob




 her hair is actually brown, it just looks black.


__Character Personality: Stylish, Cute_


----------



## ardrey

riummi said:


> finished some~ (btw pls post clear pics. dont make me pm you for clearer refs cuz i wont lol, im usually just scrolling on this thread...)



EEEEEE They all look so cute!! thank you so much :'D


----------



## axo

*I'm Requesting!*
*Username:* chees4mees
*Reference:* Im just requesting some kawaii foods. Like maybe some sushi with faces on it. Lol
*Chara. Personality:* Not a character


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

Love your art! (I see CCS o-o)


----------



## Kanaa

boop~! my half of the art trade:


Spoiler: i love all your ocs pls let me marry them



click the non-transparent picture for a full transparent picture~!



*click me* if you want to use this in your signature!!


----------



## riummi

Rei Kisaragi said:


> Love your art! (I see CCS o-o)



ty! lol at first i was scared cuz CCS is the acronym for my school o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> boop~! my half of the art trade:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i love all your ocs pls let me marry them
> 
> 
> 
> click the non-transparent picture for a full transparent picture~!
> 
> View attachment 139639
> 
> *click me* if you want to use this in your signature!!



UGU she is so cute ;w; thankyou <3 hopeully i'll be finished with my part today! (if not tomorrow heh)

//if you have guy oc's we can ship them together ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



chees4mees said:


> *I'm Requesting!*
> *Username:* chees4mees
> *Reference:* Im just requesting some kawaii foods. Like maybe some sushi with faces on it. Lol
> *Chara. Personality:* Not a character



LOL idk


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> UGU she is so cute ;w; thankyou <3 hopeully i'll be finished with my part today! (if not tomorrow heh)
> 
> //if you have guy oc's we can ship them together ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



yeS. v sad i don't have one though ;;;;


----------



## riummi

lol really lazy



Spoiler: i present a very messy sketch











- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> yeS. v sad i don't have one though ;;;;



//sobs


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> lol really lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i present a very messy sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //sobs



I'm pretty sure that sketch is mine, so thank you! It looks very nice


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

Lol no I don't stalk you XD btw what do you use for your art?


----------



## riummi

KawaiiX3 said:


> I'm pretty sure that sketch is mine, so thank you! It looks very nice



Yup it is xD np!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rei Kisaragi said:


> Lol no I don't stalk you XD btw what do you use for your art?



LOL I would hope not~ I use paint tool sai and a Wacom intuos tablet


----------



## Naekoya

your art is adorable! *0*


----------



## riummi

naekoya said:


> your art is adorable! *0*



thankyou ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh im obsessed with Seraph of the End, so i havent continued requests o.o eheh sorry ^^;



Spoiler: Krul


----------



## Naekoya

Haha no worries! I just hope that I can see more of your drawings heh c: I never actually had a self chibi before.. and it's interesting to see others! Have a nice week ~


----------



## shuba

yoo! would you probably be interested in a small art trade? just stopped by here and your other oc is also absolutely adorable gdhs. ;; i might just draw her without anything haha!


----------



## Kanaa

bumppp for riu~~!


----------



## riummi

shuba said:


> yoo! would you probably be interested in a small art trade? just stopped by here and your other oc is also absolutely adorable gdhs. ;; i might just draw her without anything haha!



yoo! LOL sorry, i still havent finished my current art trade ;u; and im reallyyy slow xD if your fine with something quick then sure!


----------



## pietro07

Hello, you're really good at drawing and I wanted to ask for advice for doing anatomy?;ω; I've never really used it before.


----------



## riummi

pietro07 said:


> Hello, you're really good at drawing and I wanted to ask for advice for doing anatomy?;ω; I've never really used it before.



//omg someone asked me a question

Hi! ;w; thankyou!

Im not that much of a pro when it comes to anatomy, i've struggled with it a lot. Its a good idea to get started on it as early as you can. I made the mistake of not doing that, and its made life so much harder lol. 

1. practice, like, seriously. 
2. Look at references, tutorials on deviant art and try to re-draw them as many times as possible.
3. people watch - //being a creeper 
4. Start of with basic shapes. Like your building a tower out of blocks lol. Circle for the head, upside down triangle for the torso and waist, etc.!
5. Depends on what style your going for but be sure to study actual human body anatomy, not "anime" anatomy lol. There is a difference.

http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?q=anatomy+tutorial
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Anatomy-practice-sheet-184179900

- - - Post Merge - - -

testing out some colors and stuff
//art block


----------



## riummi

sorry guys, i dont feel like finishing the tiny chibis is sketched out LOL



Spoiler: more arts

















I think i've improved? =~= i hope so


----------



## crystalmilktea

The top monochrome one is stunning... the shading makes it look really good and stand out in the right areas!


----------



## riummi

crystalmilktea said:


> The top monochrome one is stunning... the shading makes it look really good and stand out in the right areas!



well look at you being an art critic  haha i actually messed up the rest of the picture so i cut it off there.


----------



## tokkio

i really like your art style omg amazinggg T__T

lol any advice on poses..? like, what helped you draw poses better? heheh..


----------



## Money Hunter

probably a long shot but sketch for sketch? Here's an example --> [x]


----------



## biibii

may i get a sketch please?

right here:

http://imgur.com/RNBxF0Z


----------



## crystalmilktea

riummi said:


> well look at you being an art critic  haha i actually messed up the rest of the picture so i cut it off there.



LOL it really looks like something you could put in those GFX banenrs people like making here! (So it still works dw :3 )


----------



## riummi

tokkio said:


> i really like your art style omg amazinggg T__T
> 
> lol any advice on poses..? like, what helped you draw poses better? heheh..



UGH thankyou ;w; i've always disliked my own style LOL i think its changing now o.o

Uhm i still suck at poses xD but looking a tumblr helps me? haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll try to do your guys' sketches but i have art block OTL



Spoiler: just drew this! im too lazy to color it...












MY ART STYLE CHANGED HWEFOIW#NHIOAQUQU


----------



## Hatori

*coughs* _ack-hack _
*drops this on here*

*[x]*

*runs away*


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> *coughs* _ack-hack _
> *drops this on here*
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> *runs away*



*coughs* //spits out water

SHE'S SO GORGEOUS WTF ;~; THANKYOU BBY ( ˘ ?˘)♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> probably a long shot but sketch for sketch? Here's an example --> [x]



sure y not! c: i might be slow thohhhh


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> *coughs* //spits out water
> 
> SHE'S SO GORGEOUS WTF ;~; THANKYOU BBY ( ˘ ?˘)♥




( ╹//◡//╹) !!

Thank you very much, haha! I just wanted to practice and this is probably the best thing I've draw/colored as of yet. OTL
Glad you like it, though!


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> ( ╹//◡//╹) !!
> 
> Thank you very much, haha! I just wanted to practice and this is probably the best thing I've draw/colored as of yet. OTL
> Glad you like it, though!



yess i love it ;w;

//pls draw more


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> yess i love it ;w;
> 
> //pls draw more



_I'm a lazy person..._

I'll definitely keep trying!


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> _I'm a lazy person..._
> 
> I'll definitely keep trying!



good good c: im lazy too =w=


----------



## riummi

bump


----------



## biibii

may i doodle your ocs  omg


----------



## riummi

Cocovampire said:


> may i doodle your ocs  omg



of course! feel free to c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/199-137-129

it'll be boring but feel free to drop by :c


----------



## g u m m i

Would you try drawing a deer/elk? (if you want,lol) I'd like to see you do animals ;u;
Can you also critique my tiger sketch i just made? (again, don't have to haha)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> of course! feel free to c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://join.me/199-137-129
> 
> it'll be boring but feel free to drop by :c



OMG NOOOO I MISSED IT ;-;
Pls do another TT-TT


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> OMG NOOOO I MISSED IT ;-;
> Pls do another TT-TT



hm? lol you didnt miss it! im still on ;u;


----------



## g u m m i

Just got back from a Dr.'s appointment..Thanks for streaming! It was fun


----------



## riummi

g u m m i said:


> Just got back from a Dr.'s appointment..Thanks for streaming! It was fun



yo! lol at first i thought u said your appointment was fun... next time i stream i think im gonna try drawing sardonyx > <


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> yo! lol at first i thought u said your appointment was fun... next time i stream i think im gonna try drawing sardonyx > <



omg if you do, send me a million PMs so i can join ;;;


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> omg if you do, send me a million PMs so i can join ;;;



i'll try i'll try


----------



## biibii

can i marry ur art thank


----------



## riummi

Cocovampire said:


> can i marry ur art thank



i hereby pronounce you, artsu and waifu


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/304-998-237

Streaming!


----------



## riummi

Thankyou so much for coming to my stream guys!​


Spoiler: the finished product


----------



## mayor-essy

Hiya I wanted to say thank you for helping me out with the shading and stuff.. so I drew your oc.. I still have a lot to learn but I can see progress. Thank you so much.



Spoiler: clicky here











I hope you like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I tried adding sparkle thingies.. ._. If you want a version without those let me know and I'll delete the layer. :')


----------



## riummi

mayor-essy said:


> Hiya I wanted to say thank you for helping me out with the shading and stuff.. so I drew your oc.. I still have a lot to learn but I can see progress. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I tried adding sparkle thingies.. ._. If you want a version without those let me know and I'll delete the layer. :')



Hi! Ahh you didnt have to do that! But thankyou so much c:
I can definitely see some improvement too! It looks great~ i like the sparkles heh 
im all about sparkles


----------



## mayor-essy

Yay I'm glad you like it.


----------



## riummi

Streaming link can be found on my first post! c:


----------



## riummi

Done! Rose Quartz c:
Estimated Time: 6 hrs.



Spoiler: tadah


----------



## pietro07

Hey, I just wanna say thanks so much for the tips on anatomy! c': I haven't posted my art yet but I can see improvement in my sketches. I really appreciate your advice! ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ


----------



## riummi

g u m m i said:


> Would you try drawing a deer/elk? (if you want,lol) I'd like to see you do animals ;u;
> Can you also critique my tiger sketch i just made? (again, don't have to haha)



oops i forgot to LOL sorry /-:

hm well how do i put it. (i'll draw over it, if thats ok?) 
Ok so the area around its mouth is kind of facing the wrong direction. Just a bit/ You want to have the right perspective of it so it looks like this. Hope it makes sense ;A;



Spoiler: ya









In case you can't read my ugly handwriting: 
1. as i said before, shift the tiger's jaw so its facing the right way. 
2. The way its pupils are facing also make it look a bit awkward.
3. The marking don't seem quite right. Look for a ref so you can accurately draw them.












- - - Post Merge - - -



pietro07 said:


> Hey, I just wanna say thanks so much for the tips on anatomy! c': I haven't posted my art yet but I can see improvement in my sketches. I really appreciate your advice! ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ


 I'm glad that you found it helpful! Np~ Can't wait to see more!


----------



## aleshapie

*I'm Requesting!*
*Username:* aleshapie
*Reference:*


Spoiler: my mayor










*Chara. Personality:* In charge


**I LOVE the stickers, btw!! **


----------



## riummi

More SU fanart <3 Stevonnie. I still like the Rose Quartz one I did earlier better ^^;




Spoiler: jajaan











awkward hand and donut o.e​


Spoiler: a quick step by step



















​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: which one is your fav?if there is one LOL


----------



## Money Hunter

I like the stevonnie the best <3 thank you for streaming!


----------



## Millie_

I like jajaan the best, she's adorable


----------



## Money Hunter

quick sketch in between comms 






This isnt for the art trade but more of a freeb


----------



## mayor-essy

Omg Riummi that Rose Quartz piece you did. I'm absolutely in love with it. The colors everything. *o*


----------



## riummi

Money Hunter said:


> I like the stevonnie the best <3 thank you for streaming!



Its more fun with you guys around xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Millie_ said:


> I like jajaan the best, she's adorable



ty c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> quick sketch in between comms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt for the art trade but more of a freeb



will you be coloring it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ty for making time for my oc ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> Omg Riummi that Rose Quartz piece you did. I'm absolutely in love with it. The colors everything. *o*



yas me too ;u; thank you <3


----------



## biibii

may we have an art trade?


----------



## riummi

Cocovampire said:


> may we have an art trade?



sorry i put requests and art trades on hold > <

- - - Post Merge - - -

*A Quick Skin Tutorial*


Spoiler: Open me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 








1: Apply your base color, self explanatory no? I use a dark brown instead of black for my line art. Its a small change but it does make a difference!

Step 2: Use a slightly more pink shade to go over the areas where there would be shadows. So, under neath the bangs, the neck area, nose, and collar bone area. Blend this area out.

Step 3: Go over it again with an even darker shade or pink/red/purple. Blend again! Lastly, i use a highlight (usually bright yellow or white) and draw the shiny blobs cx 

-Finished-​


----------



## g u m m i

Ahhh did you do this because I said skin was hard?
This is wonderful ;u;


----------



## riummi

g u m m i said:


> Ahhh did you do this because I said skin was hard?
> This is wonderful ;u;



a few people asked me for a coloring tutorial and yea ;A;
//anything for you bby


----------



## g u m m i

;}


----------



## riummi

*A Quick Hair Tutorial*


Spoiler: Open me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 








Hey!: note that i don't use this to color my hair anymore c:
Tip: Also, i've noticed that a lot of beginners tend to use harsh and ugly yellow tones for blond hair. You dont wanna do that ;A; it can make the hair look "dirty". If you have a color wheel, like this:




I find it better to go diagonally down when trying to find a darker shade, instead of how some beginners go directly downward. (the square). You can also swing to slightly different colors for a more i dunno "abstract" feel. So for example, your base is a slight red color, you can either go towards are more purple/red shade or a orange/red shade. (i put increments in the image)

Red: can go purple to orange/ or blue if you are experienced with coloring.
Blue: can go towards purple/ turquoise/ green.
Yellow: can go towards orange or red.
​


----------



## g u m m i

I drew one of your ocs because why not?


----------



## g u m m i

My even cruddier doodle:


----------



## g u m m i

I want to watch the stream but my Wii U can't support it -sigh-


----------



## riummi

*A Quick Eye Tutorial*


Spoiler: Open me up ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 








Hi! This was colored using Paint tool sai. It might be harder to get the same effects on a different program.

*Layer 1:* Start of with your base color, of course.
*Layer 2:* Draw the pupil in a much darker shade. I add those two streaks to the side of it as well, but you don't have to.
*Layer 3:* Airbrush/Blend darker shades at the top.
*Layer 4:* Using the Luminosity mode, i highlight the bottom of the eye. Its usually too bright so I lower the opacity to whatever look reasonable. I also add some color with the airbrush. (usually purple/blue/and red)
*Layer 5:* Adding a shape in the middle is optional. (You would have to lower the opacity again!)
*Layer 6:* Again using the luminosity mode, draw the shines of the eye! cx

-finished-​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

didnt read the title lmao


----------



## mayor-essy

OMG these tutorials. Riummi you're probably the most helpful person on these forums I swear. I always see you helping out beginning artists. So much respect for that. <3


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> didnt read the title lmao



didn't read it for what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> OMG these tutorials. Riummi you're probably the most helpful person on these forums I swear. I always see you helping out beginning artists. So much respect for that. <3



I'm just happy if you guys find them helpful ;A; but thank you for saying so :') If you guys have any question, just feel free to ask. //i like it when ppl ask me questions


----------



## Kanaa

ahhahahaha what did i tell you riu? <':


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> ahhahahaha what did i tell you riu? <':



i dont remember


----------



## kyoko xo

i watched one of your streams and it was a m a z i n g !!! im the one who showed you that horrible art on imgur ;p


----------



## riummi

silverstars said:


> i watched one of your streams and it was a m a z i n g !!! im the one who showed you that horrible art on imgur ;p



oh heyyyy lol i was wondering who you were on the forums xD


----------



## kyoko xo

yes my dad made my shut off my pc and wow i almost did not put shut


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> i dont remember



pfffttt sureeeeeee


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> didn't read it for what?


im sorry im not attentive to replies ;-;
oh I clicked on the link for the stream and it wasnt working so i thought it was broken but the I saw the title and it said the stream was off lmao


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> im sorry im not attentive to replies ;-;
> oh I clicked on the link for the stream and it wasnt working so i thought it was broken but the I saw the title and it said the stream was off lmao



oh i see xD sometimes i forget to change it though ;A;


----------



## kyoko xo

are you going to do another stream anytime soon? if u start one notify me because i need to see beginning to end ok ok


----------



## riummi

silverstars said:


> are you going to do another stream anytime soon? if u start one notify me because i need to see beginning to end ok ok



im on right now LOL


----------



## kyoko xo

wheres link and i cannot read ;-; oh well go to college one day you dork *points at self(

- - - Post Merge - - -

and before anyone asks no i am not anywhere near college yet lol


----------



## riummi

silverstars said:


> wheres link and i cannot read ;-; oh well go to college one day you dork *points at self(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and before anyone asks no i am not anywhere near college yet lol



click on the "streaming" and will lead to the link lol


----------



## g u m m i

oh yes another stream yeah bb TuT


----------



## riummi

Ty for putting up with me guys cx


Spoiler: Hestia~











​
//i actually think this looks pretty cool for once ;u;​


----------



## mayor-essy

riummi said:


> Ty for putting up with me guys cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hestia~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> //i actually think this looks pretty cool for once ;u;​



Aaaaaah looks so pretty.. but the chest.. it's like her boobs are attatched to eachother. Is that on purpose?


----------



## riummi

mayor-essy said:


> Aaaaaah looks so pretty.. but the chest.. it's like her boobs are attatched to eachother. Is that on purpose?



Lol kinda yea but I'm gonna fix that and her ugly legs. I hate drawing breasts ;A;


----------



## mayor-essy

riummi said:


> Lol kinda yea but I'm gonna fix that and her ugly legs. I hate drawing breasts ;A;



Same, besides that lovely art though. ;~; Still better then what I could produce. For now I can only draw heads. xD


----------



## EtchaSketch

Your art is seriously the cutest thing


----------



## riummi

Omg it's gonna be awkward looking up tutorials on coloring boobs xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> Same, besides that lovely art though. ;~; Still better then what I could produce. For now I can only draw heads. xD



you'll get there with time

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> Your art is seriously the cutest thing



Thanks ;A; but I'm gonna aim for a more "beautiful" feel c; //it's too hard orz


----------



## Money Hunter

Thank you for the eye tutorial!! Result:


----------



## riummi

Money Hunter said:


> Thank you for the eye tutorial!! Result:



It looks pretty c: i'm happy that you used my tutorial ;A;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Argh your art is so amazing, I still have to pay for my art xD.
I can only really do traditional.
Cause I don't have a proper thing to draw digital xD


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/185-494-479

streaming is on~ i'll be watching anime and doing some personal art of my oc c:


----------



## aleshapie

I love checking in and checking out all the awesome stuffs you do!


----------



## Kanaa

noooooooooooooooooooooooo i MISSED THE STREAM FML


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooo i MISSED THE STREAM FML



its ok i'll be back on in an hour or so~ im doing my hw lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Argh your art is so amazing, I still have to pay for my art xD.
> I can only really do traditional.
> Cause I don't have a proper thing to draw digital xD



thats totally fine too. I started with doing traditional as well. You can always practice with water colors/chalk, coloring pencils, etc!
//yea im still waiting lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> I love checking in and checking out all the awesome stuffs you do!



yea feel free to drop by any time c:


----------



## Kanaa

RIU! ;___; I WON'T BE HERE IN AN HOUR //CRIES IN A CORNER


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> RIU! ;___; I WON'T BE HERE IN AN HOUR //CRIES IN A CORNER



:c too bad lol well its ok, im prolly going to line my sketch today, and color tomorrow c:


----------



## riummi

im still sketching and struggling on legs but my stream is on and it will be boring


----------



## Mayor Jasmine

Hi can u by any chance do a chibi of my mayor please?? It will go in my signature. cx 

Here's a reference picture. You can use what she's wearing or whatever clothing u think would look cute on her.



Spoiler












And here's a link to the QR code for the dress that she is wearing just in case you need it: 




Spoiler











How much would that cost?? Thanks so much! x3


----------



## riummi

FUUUUUUUU ok uh I won't be streaming tomorrow, at least not until I can finish my essay...for class. Dang teacher, not telling us the due date until a day ago. >:c

@mayorelise : Requests are on hold atm, this is different than commissioning me so uh I don't make them neat. Also I have trouble with chibis. (You don't need to pay for requests, but it would be nice if you did.)


----------



## riummi

ok ok i half assed it...now to start my essay >:c


Spoiler: oc art~


----------



## kyoko xo

that art from last night turned out bootyful omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sorry I still haven't paid.
Lmao I did this for you-





I don't even know what I was thinking


----------



## riummi

Slammint said:


> Sorry I still havnt payed.
> Lmao I did this for you-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what I was thinking



LOL you made me laugh :') its good enough for me.


----------



## riummi

//anyone wanna watch me stream me writing an essay? HAHA


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

Your so talented! I love your style n~n


----------



## riummi

CupcakeFrappe said:


> Your so talented! I love your style n~n



thankyou ;A; //im still so unsure about my style

poo sorry for the lame stream this time 


Spoiler: doodle


----------



## shuba

riummi said:


> yoo! LOL sorry, i still havent finished my current art trade ;u; and im reallyyy slow xD if your fine with something quick then sure!



i answered like after 10 years, i know you put your stuff on hold now but yeeah that'd be fine as well!
/throws 10 minute quickie at u/
ahaha ohmygod what did i do


----------



## riummi

shuba said:


> i answered like after 10 years, i know you put your stuff on hold now but yeeah that'd be fine as well!
> /throws 10 minute quickie at u/
> ahaha ohmygod



//you didn't forget about me ;u;

AHhhh YESSS sparkles gimme more =A= Ty for drawing her! I can do a quick doodle for you as well c: any character?


----------



## shuba

riummi said:


> //you didn't forget about me ;u;
> 
> AHhhh YESSS sparkles gimme more =A= Ty for drawing her! I can do a quick doodle for you as well c: any character?



i was just a lil dumb
could you do her? 8)


----------



## shuba

ok


----------



## riummi

shuba said:


> i was just a lil dumb
> could you do her? 8)



xD finished!


Spoiler: boop


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahhh, all of your recent works are adorable and very sweet, too! You have a style that is just so charming that I can't help but smile looking at your work. : ) Keep up the great work!


----------



## shuba

riummi said:


> xD finished!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



aah thank you so much!! its super cute!!


----------



## riummi

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, all of your recent works are adorable and very sweet, too! You have a style that is just so charming that I can't help but smile looking at your work. : ) Keep up the great work!



:') thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



shuba said:


> aah thank you so much!! its super cute!!



Np! (I wasn't sure about the ponytail being behind or to the side ;u; sorry if it's wrong lol)


----------



## shuba

riummi said:


> :') thank you so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Np! (I wasn't sure about the ponytail being behind or to the side ;u; sorry if it's wrong lol)



it actually is on the side! i should probably add a little note haha :D


----------



## riummi

shuba said:


> it actually is on the side! i should probably add a little note haha :D



YESS YESS whew ok xD im happy that i got it right lol


----------



## riummi

EYYYY school :c I start on Tues. So uh goodbye guys ;u; I won't be able to be on often~


----------



## crystalmilktea

riummi said:


> EYYYY school :c I start on Tues. So uh goodbye guys ;u; I won't be able to be on often~



BYEE ;-; I'LL MISS YOU thank you for being my first commissioned artist ever ;-; good luck with school and have a great year!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> EYYYY school :c I start on Tues. So uh goodbye guys ;u; I won't be able to be on often~



Oh god no dont leavvvveeee

oh well, but make sure to come back once in a while, we'll miss you! <3
In all seriousness, I hope you have a great school year, and thanks for everything you did for me


----------



## riummi

crystalmilktea said:


> BYEE ;-; I'LL MISS YOU thank you for being my first commissioned artist ever ;-; good luck with school and have a great year!



i'll miss everyone too ;A; thankyou and i'll try to check back often!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Oh god no dont leavvvveeee
> 
> oh well, but make sure to come back once in a while, we'll miss you! <3
> In all seriousness, I hope you have a great school year, and thanks for everything you did for me



i'll try! Argh school ;A; i'll miss you too ;c


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Have fun with school! 

Quick question. What brush settings do you use for your skin tutorial?


----------



## riummi

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Have fun with school!
> 
> Quick question. What brush settings do you use for your skin tutorial?



hah ty, i'll try.

(heres's a screen shot- i use the pen tool, airbrush tool, and a water brush to blend. (in order)



Spoiler: brushes


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

riummi said:


> hah ty, i'll try.
> 
> (heres's a screen shot- i use the pen tool, airbrush tool, and a water brush to blend. (in order)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: brushes



Cool. Thank you!


----------



## Kanaa

//throws love at you
i miss you bby! ;u;


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> //throws love at you
> i miss you bby! ;u;



I'll miss you as well ;-; 
//glomps


----------



## g u m m i

No my baby don't leave ;-;
guess I'll go back to being lonely


----------



## riummi

g u m m i said:


> No my baby don't leave ;-;
> guess I'll go back to being lonely



//no bby ;u; i lurk around often hehe
i already miss talking with you guys xD //sadly my dad blocked my drawing program .-.



Spoiler: i've been drawing in my planner


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> //no bby ;u; i lurk around often hehe
> i already miss talking with you guys xD //sadly my dad blocked my drawing program .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i've been drawing in my planner



Thats a really good sketch, it looks really different from the usual stuff
\\I like how you just drew on the _Plan Your Priorities
_side note: They give us the same planners at my school


----------



## derezzed

Wow, I love the latest Amethyst sketch! The Steven Universe characters look so good drawn in your style ;-;


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Thats a really good sketch, it looks really different from the usual stuff
> \\I like how you just drew on the _Plan Your Priorities
> _side note: They give us the same planners at my school



Mm yea drawing traditionally gives my art a different feel, I like that xD
Omg XD those planners actually aren't big enough to write my work down

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> Wow, I love the latest Amethyst sketch! The Steven Universe characters look so good drawn in your style ;-;




Thankyou! I tried changing my style a bit to suit SU's style (?) xD


----------



## oswaldies

riummi said:


>



This is the cutest thing ever ;w;


----------



## riummi

oswaldies said:


> This is the cutest thing ever ;w;



thankyou ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

*im actually unsatisfied with my current style...i really want to go for a more "mature" and realistic style as of today! wish me luck c:


----------



## Kanaa

aaahhh riu! ! ! you're hereeeee ~ !

i'm actually trying to go for a more realistic style too o v o


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> aaahhh riu! ! ! you're hereeeee ~ !
> 
> i'm actually trying to go for a more realistic style too o v o



You're here too! :>

haha let's work at it together ;u; sadly I don't get access to sai often anymore =_=


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

good luck building up your new style!


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> good luck building up your new style!



ty ;u; its a struggle lol

I have troubles with using sai now =_= and not enough time to use it...Did a sketch


----------



## crystalmilktea

Ahhh pretty!! The eyes look so shiny/dreamy and the nose is so cute and the lips are so pretty *v*


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

wow thats so cute!
I really like the eyes, the button nose, and the soft as silk looking lips
///basically I'm jealous and I like the whole piece


----------



## Keitara

riummi said:


> ty ;u; its a struggle lol
> 
> I have troubles with using sai now =_= and not enough time to use it...Did a sketch



ohhh pretty! I really like how you've drawn the hair. The brush you used give it a lot of details, as if you've drawn many little strands *-*


----------



## riummi

crystalmilktea said:


> Ahhh pretty!! The eyes look so shiny/dreamy and the nose is so cute and the lips are so pretty *v*



Thanks~ ;-; I'm still working on it. XD I'm trying to get the coloring down at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> wow thats so cute!
> I really like the eyes, the button nose, and the soft as silk looking lips
> ///basically I'm jealous and I like the whole piece



Haha thankyou >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> ohhh pretty! I really like how you've drawn the hair. The brush you used give it a lot of details, as if you've drawn many little strands *-*



Thanks! Hm lol it wasn't the look I was going for so I rushed the hair haha


----------



## riummi

streaming c: not sure how long i'll be able to but it would be nice if you could drop by!

https://join.me/578-251-118


----------



## Jacob

riummi said:


> streaming c: not sure how long i'll be able to but it would be nice if you could drop by!
> 
> https://join.me/578-251-118



Hey everyone on my friends list, click here ^
Very talented and sociable, always a good time


----------



## riummi

poo sorry smt went weird so use this link: https://join.me/548-151-813


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: wip










argh wont stream again till monday. ty for coming ;w;​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

oh no I missed the stream TT^TT
cute piece!


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh no I missed the stream TT^TT
> cute piece!



;-; its okie //pats

been trying out that painting ish style on just a few layers. I think i used 5 but merged them into one later and stuff ///







i like how it turned out,especially her eye c: what do you guys think?


----------



## derezzed

Ahh, I think it looks great! You always draw Amethyst well though. Lol. Same goes for everything else, really, but you get the idea.
Love how detailed the eye is! I can definitely see why you liked how it turned out c:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

It's cute!
It looks a little awkward in some places (the right corner of the face a little too dark?)
but its very clean and it looks adorable


----------



## g u m m i

Wah It's awesome Little Amethyst is so cute ;u;


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> been trying out that painting ish style on just a few layers. I think i used 5 but merged them into one later and stuff ///
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like how it turned out,especially her eye c: what do you guys think?



amazing as always riu x) also also quick question: do you want to collab someday? that'd be fun and i've never done it before ; u ;



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> It's cute!
> It looks a little awkward in some places (the right corner of the face a little too dark?)
> but its very clean and it looks adorable



i'm pretty sure that's the shading of her hair o v o


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kanaa said:


> i'm pretty sure that's the shading of her hair o v o



oh I see okay, I didnt really pay attention to that, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh I see okay, I didnt really pay attention to that, thanks for pointing it out!



hehe yea its a shading thingy cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> Ahh, I think it looks great! You always draw Amethyst well though. Lol. Same goes for everything else, really, but you get the idea.
> Love how detailed the eye is! I can definitely see why you liked how it turned out c:



haha though for some reason i can never draw pearl nicely ;u; thankyou c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> amazing as always riu x) also also quick question: do you want to collab someday? that'd be fun and i've never done it before ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure that's the shading of her hair o v o



ouo a collab would be nice v.v

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> Wah It's awesome Little Amethyst is so cute ;u;



ah ikr xD she's so fluffffyyyy


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> ouo a collab would be nice v.v



//loves u forever
when are you going to stream? c:


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> //loves u forever
> when are you going to stream? c:



//loves you too

im trying to finish my essay ;u; hope fully i can in an hour but then i'll be eating dinner OTL


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> //loves you too
> 
> im trying to finish my essay ;u; hope fully i can in an hour but then i'll be eating dinner OTL



poo
y u have so many essays


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> poo
> y u have so many essays



poo cuz ap lang ;-;
any idea on what i should draw v.v currently having art block


----------



## kyoko xo

wats art block

my mayor!! jk how about a cat. cats are cute. draw a cat.


----------



## riummi

kyoko xo said:


> wats art block
> 
> my mayor!! jk how about a cat. cats are cute. draw a cat.



art block is like when you have no ideas and you feel un inspired


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

I have a chronic case of life block ;U;


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> poo cuz ap lang ;-;
> any idea on what i should draw v.v currently having art block



advice for art blocks: draw fan art cx


----------



## kyoko xo

riummi said:


> any idea on what i should draw



cattttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## riummi

FruitsChinpoG said:


> I have a chronic case of life block ;U;



same here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> advice for art blocks: draw fan art cx



but i cant choose =u=

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyoko xo said:


> cattttttttttttttttttttt



nuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> but i cant choose =u=


Sapphire!! <3


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> Sapphire!! <3



i already started pearl ;u;


----------



## riummi

im still alive xD new oc idea


----------



## Kanaa

ah wow cute!!! i wanna see you draw a boy someday o v o


----------



## Jacob

Kanaa said:


> ah wow cute!!! *i wanna see you draw a boy someday* o v o


THIS


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> ah wow cute!!! i wanna see you draw a boy someday o v o



oh goodness no xD i've tried and failed too many times

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> THIS



dont encourage her


----------



## Contessa

Art trade/ request?


----------



## riummi

oop art trades are closed atm, i have a mini request shop somewhere in the museum shop section so feel free to post there since it makes it easier. (more organized)


----------



## Contessa

riummi said:


> oop art trades are closed atm, i have a mini request shop somewhere in the museum shop section so feel free to post there since it makes it easier. (more organized)



Oh yeah ok :0


----------



## Nightmares

Ah what cool tutorials! Thanks! 

Only problem is....I can't draw anything to colour in the first place so......


----------



## Keitara

riummi said:


> im still alive xD new oc idea



i love the way you come up with ideas for poses!! :'D


----------



## riummi

Keitara said:


> i love the way you come up with ideas for poses!! :'D



AH whatchu guys doin bumpin this xD 
i was gonna let this die down =u=
thankyou though! it takes me awhile to - but blegh that piece is old haha...i should redraw it o.e




Nightmares said:


> Ah what cool tutorials! Thanks!
> 
> Only problem is....I can't draw anything to colour in the first place so......



yes you can <3

since this is revived i guess i'll continue using this for my gallery


----------



## Nightmares

riummi said:


> yes you can <3
> 
> since this is revived i guess i'll continue using this for my gallery



I do suck at digital though, but thanks aha <3


----------



## Mercedes

If requests are still open I would love if you could draw me <3 

https://www.instagram.com/m.er.cedes/


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: messy doodle


----------



## kelpy

riummi said:


> Spoiler: messy doodle



that's gorgeous ;-;


----------



## riummi

i plan to stream me finishing this tomorrow uwu


----------



## mugii

riummi said:


> i plan to stream me finishing this tomorrow uwu



put it! on! twitch! please!

so cuteee (btw r u still doing requests??? i saw the thing is on but idk :-000)


----------



## riummi

mugii said:


> put it! on! twitch! please!
> 
> so cuteee (btw r u still doing requests??? i saw the thing is on but idk :-000)



it'll be on join me! but my lineart will take a very long time lol

yup requests are still open - i might do some tomorrow if i feel like it


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Dang those eyelashes remind me of The Roses of Versailles haha


----------



## mugii

riummi said:


> it'll be on join me! but my lineart will take a very long time lol
> 
> yup requests are still open - i might do some tomorrow if i feel like it



gosh diddly darn

//slips this into ur pocket


Spoiler: maryy




















could you please draw the sweater like in the first two? ^^;; thank you!



only if ya feel like it


----------



## riummi

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Dang those eyelashes remind me of The Roses of Versailles haha



LOL don't worry - I'll fix those up


----------



## kelpy

oh if requests are still open I hope you don't mind me leaving this here..


Spoiler: her?



View attachment 160435



You don't have to even consider drawing her but it would be a huge honor to get some beautiful art from you ;p


----------



## Pusheen

Maybe my OC? :c here


----------



## riummi

not sure if you guys can here my music now since im on trial xD


----------



## gingerbread

maybe consider my oc? here is her >>ref<<

thank you c:


----------



## Nightmares

Would you consider my OC?

Thanks!

(Ahaha I just realised, that it was designed / drawn by you xD)


----------



## jiny

can you put the code to the stream since on my ipad it takes me to the App Store (but I have the app already)

oh! and if you're still taking requests can you try my OC? >>here<<


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> can you put the code to the stream since on my ipad it takes me to the App Store (but I have the app already)



544-885-093 do you mean?


----------



## jiny

Nightmares said:


> 544-885-093 do you mean?



yep thanks! c:


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/931-768-113


----------



## riummi

*Art trade*
*character belongs to sulyia @DA*


>


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> *Art trade*
> *character belongs to sulyia @DA*



OMFFFGGGG SO PRETTY


----------



## himeki

Hi! I bought an adopt a while ago from you, but you listed it as unable to resell. Would I be able to give it away or gift it?


----------



## riummi

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi! I bought an adopt a while ago from you, but you listed it as unable to resell. Would I be able to give it away or gift it?



oh i did? was it from my recent adoptable thread? i think i said you can sell it as long as it is less that what you bought it for. But yes you can give it away or gift it.


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> oh i did? was it from my recent adoptable thread? i think i said you can sell it as long as it is less that what you bought it for. But yes you can give it away or gift it.



It was from August I think >.< It was a desert adopt for 100 TBT.


----------



## riummi

MayorEvvie said:


> It was from August I think >.< It was a desert adopt for 100 TBT.



oh i dont remember lol its ok! just go with the rules from my recent adopt thread then c:


----------



## riummi

Sugarella said:


> can you put the code to the stream since on my ipad it takes me to the App Store (but I have the app already)
> 
> oh! and if you're still taking requests can you try my OC? >>here<<



just a sketch


>


----------



## Nightmares

riummi said:


> just a sketch



I love the colours!


----------



## sej

Hi! Your art is amazing!!
I would absolutely love it if you would draw my oc, I will just pop my oc here just in case! https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b88699...c6d5/tumblr_inline_nx5jexvBzw1simzty_1280.png
Thank you so much for considering!!


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> just a sketch



ahh i love it!


----------



## himeki

May i request that you draw Mettaton from undertale?


----------



## riummi

mugii said:


> gosh diddly darn
> 
> //slips this into ur pocket
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maryy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you please draw the sweater like in the first two? ^^;; thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> only if ya feel like it



i know you're kinda gone but


>


----------



## Mercedes

Your are is absolutely stunning. If your up to it could you please draw me? 
i know it's a weird request..
http://i63.tinypic.com/2lih0mt.png


----------



## Bloobloop

How did you start drawing hands? I'm so bad at them OTL


----------



## riummi

Bloobloop said:


> How did you start drawing hands? I'm so bad at them OTL



hm well tbh I put off practicing them for years lol - don't follow my example 
Intead of thinking so much about it when drawing them - i did a quick blobby type of shape in the general pose that i wanted and later just kinda drew the fingers. Be sure to study your own hands to see how they look(or others)! it definetly took me a long time just to become somewhat ok with drawing them ^^; good luck!


----------



## gingerbread

your art is stunning o:
if you are still taking requests i'd love it if you could draw my oc! 


Spoiler:


----------



## riummi

stress relief doodle = =; played around with style


----------



## riummi

some connie fanart uwu 



​


----------



## riummi

night


----------



## riummi

havent really been in the mood to draw :/


----------



## Nightmares

Ooh that looks really good ^~^

I like the way you've done her skirt


----------



## riummi

omg i still didnt finish my other project that's due saturday
HAHAHAH





meh it didnt come out the way i wanted it to but its aight
i hate flowers now


----------



## riummi

lol ok so i got lazy and totally dont wanna do my original idea so i hope my art teacher is ok wit dis
its so cliche but thats ok


----------



## riummi

gingerbread said:


> your art is stunning o:
> if you are still taking requests i'd love it if you could draw my oc!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



uhm ok so i havent drawn like my usual style for so long that i forgot LOL


----------



## bug2buga

oooh its so nice!


----------



## riummi

Pasta said:


> oh if requests are still open I hope you don't mind me leaving this here..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: her?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160435


----------



## TofuIdol

If your still doing requests, maybe consider her? http://i.imgur.com/0XBnnQ8.png


----------



## Nightmares

I sold the design of the one I've already requested, so I hope you don't mind me doing it with these instead 

OC 1 

OC 2

Thanks for considering ^~^


----------



## sej

Sej said:


> Hi! Your art is amazing!!
> I would absolutely love it if you would draw my oc, I will just pop my oc here just in case! https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b88699...c6d5/tumblr_inline_nx5jexvBzw1simzty_1280.png
> Thank you so much for considering!!



Reposting ~ <3


----------



## himeki

oooh, could you do kira please?


----------



## Roxi

If you are still taking request maybe her ^^ http://sta.sh/01wx4oefzbp

Thank you for considering


----------



## boujee

If you're still doing request perhaps her 
http://sta.sh/2pgptqp6w8s


thxs for the consideration


----------



## Mercedes

OH MY GOODNESS YOU ART IS SO PRETTY!!! ;V; 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=
I WOULD BE HONNERED IF WOULD CONSDIER DRAWING ONE OF MY BABES ;v;


----------



## raeyoung

How much is a request, ma'am?


----------



## riummi

NijiNymphia said:


> How much is a request, ma'am?



they're free but there's no guarantee I'll draw it


----------



## jiny

ooh if you're doing requests maybe my OC? I haven't got any art of her 



Spoiler


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> they're free but there's no guarantee I'll draw it



Ok. If you're willing could you draw me and Ash Ketchum? I would be honored to have it drawn because your art is so pretty! 


Spoiler: refs




Ash

Me



If you do end up drawing this, please exclude the ears and tail from my little character. Thank you!


----------



## kelpy

riummi said:


>



Bawling my eyes out because this is amazing <3
Thank you so much you wonderful artist riummi. 

throwing in a tip because this is just amazing


----------



## riummi

Pasta said:


> Bawling my eyes out because this is amazing <3
> Thank you so much you wonderful artist riummi.
> 
> throwing in a tip because this is just amazing



oh you didnt have to  but yea np ^^


----------



## mugii

riummi said:


> i know you're kinda gone but



OH GODDAMMIT. SHES BEAUTIFUL THANK YOU!


----------



## riummi

Gamzee said:


> If you're still doing request perhaps her
> http://sta.sh/2pgptqp6w8s
> 
> 
> thxs for the consideration



uhm wow ok pixels are freaking hard and something was weird with my files so uh




it comes out weirdly ://


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> uhm wow ok pixels are freaking hard and something was weird with my files so uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it comes out weirdly ://



So cute! Can't wait to see if you do mine! <3

Nice work, riummi!


----------



## Aali

please consider my oc



Spoiler







Thank you


----------



## boujee

riummi said:


> uhm wow ok pixels are freaking hard and something was weird with my files so uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it comes out weirdly ://




gurl what are you talking about?
this is lovely~ 
thank you for doing my request!
and I hope you're doing well also


----------



## riummi

aixoo said:


> ooh if you're doing requests maybe my OC? I haven't got any art of her
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler








- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> gurl what are you talking about?
> this is lovely~
> thank you for doing my request!
> and I hope you're doing well also



oh well as long as you're ok with it!
also here's the reg. img. sorry i couldnt make it transparent 




sorry i couldnt make it transparent 
i hope the same for you ^^


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh well as long as you're ok with it!
> also here's the reg. img. sorry i couldnt make it transparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i couldnt make it transparent
> i hope the same for you ^^



Cute drawing, Riummi! Maybe u can give me some tips?


----------



## riummi

NijiNymphia said:


> Cute drawing, Riummi! Maybe u can give me some tips?



ty! anything specifically?


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> ty! anything specifically?



Mostly eyes and hair. I suck at those.


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh well as long as you're ok with it!
> also here's the reg. img. sorry i couldnt make it transparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i couldnt make it transparent
> i hope the same for you ^^



tysm riummi


----------



## riummi

[may add more l8er]





EYES
- I draw my eyes pretty simple but make sure you know about angles^

HAIR
-I noticed that you use pencil to draw but the same idea applies, the tips of the hair should taper (get thinner) at the ends
-some people I know hold their pencil way to tightly and end up drawing the hair like jagged rocks, try loosely holding your pencil when drawing hair. Try not to think too much into plaving your lines~
-You can find many tutorials online (just google 'hair drawing tutorial') that show you different hairstyles and such.
-Hair should naturally just flow and rest - just observe hair irl

GENERAL
- I suggest that you try your best to observe everything. What I mean by this is that I want you to study your surroundings (not just for strangers) such as how light may hit an object, different textures, shadows, etc. If you're like my sister, you may find it hard to pay attention to such minuscule details but it pays off when you apply these findings in your drawings!


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> [will come back to write about it lol]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EYES
> -
> -
> 
> HAIR
> -i noticed that you use pencil but the same idea applies, the tips of the hair should taper
> -some people i know hold their pencil way to tightly and end up drawing the hair like jagged rocks, try loosely holding your pencil when drawing hair.
> -



Thank you!

I wonder how mine will look tbh, I'm a bit worried!


----------



## riummi

NijiNymphia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wonder how mine will look tbh, I'm a bit worried!



there's no guarantee that i'll draw it! i can't draw boys either lol


----------



## Kanaa

omg you do pixel art now?


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> omg you do pixel art now?



that was like a one time thing xD its so hard to do ;-; my eyes die a little each time
well i might do more if others think i should continue o.o


----------



## sej

riummi said:


> that was like a one time thing xD its so hard to do ;-; my eyes die a little each time
> well i might do more if others think i should continue o.o



You should! They look fantastic! <33


----------



## Nightmares

riummi said:


> that was like a one time thing xD its so hard to do ;-; my eyes die a little each time
> well i might do more if others think i should continue o.o



Yeah they're awesome ^-^


----------



## Chiisanacx

Hey Riummi! I love your art <3 I remember when I bought one of your adopts back then I still have her omg she's so cute.

I hope you'll consider drawing one of my newer OC's :3 
Charisma
Mieru


----------



## raeyoung

riummi said:


> there's no guarantee that i'll draw it! i can't draw boys either lol



lol! You don't need to draw him then!


----------



## skarmoury

(Whispers) hello I love your art and I hope you'll consider drawing my dorky face ;u; x


----------



## Nightmares

skarmoury said:


> (Whispers) hello I love your art and I hope you'll consider drawing my dorky face ;u; x



You're so cute omg aha


----------



## riummi

skarmoury said:


> (Whispers) hello I love your art and I hope you'll consider drawing my dorky face ;u; x



wasnt sure what to have you wear so uh 





testing out my new base as well


----------



## Aali

riummi said:


> wasnt sure what to have you wear so uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out my new base as well



Ahhhh it's so adorable riummi ;-;


----------



## skarmoury

riummi said:


> wasnt sure what to have you wear so uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out my new base as well



//sobs
This is so cute oh my gosh!! I love it so much aaaaaa thank youuuuu ;;;u;;;


----------



## riummi

Aali said:


> Ahhhh it's so adorable riummi ;-;



ty! still fixing the minor details for the base




skarmoury said:


> //sobs
> This is so cute oh my gosh!! I love it so much aaaaaa thank youuuuu ;;;u;;;



np ^^


----------



## riummi

TofuIdol said:


> If your still doing requests, maybe consider her? http://i.imgur.com/0XBnnQ8.png



sketching yours ^^ will probably finish tmrw


----------



## gingerbread

riummi said:


> uhm ok so i havent drawn like my usual style for so long that i forgot LOL



aa sorry!! I took a hiatus, but this is amazing, thank you so much c:


----------



## riummi

TofuIdol said:


> If your still doing requests, maybe consider her? http://i.imgur.com/0XBnnQ8.png



yupyup





trying to work on my chibis so that i can do diff. poses and stuff
may sell them


----------



## boujee

I have no idea why you underestimate yourself, your art is really adorable~~
I especially love the difference varieties you offer.

Question! Can we request again?


----------



## riummi

Gamzee said:


> I have no idea why you underestimate yourself, your art is really adorable~~
> I especially love the difference varieties you offer.
> 
> Question! Can we request again?



haha low self-esteem i guess? but thankyou ;u;
yes you can~


----------



## boujee

riummi said:


> haha low self-esteem i guess? but thankyou ;u;
> yes you can~



Mmm. Well your art is still amazing~ better than what I'll ever produce lmao but 
/slides this in 
http://sta.sh/2pgptqp6w8s

Same gal tbh. If I do get pick feel free to draw her in a entire new outfit. The bigger the wardrobe the better.


----------



## TofuIdol

riummi said:


> yupyup



Omg she is seriously too cute!! Thank you so much Riummi.


----------



## raeyoung

Wow Valentine's Day is coming up! 

If you're fine with it, can you draw me holding a heart (headshot plz)?
Thanks ur awesome!~

P.S. Ref is in the previous request which I don't think u wanted to do, or couldn't get to.  Thanks!


----------



## NaegiMakoto

if it's alright !! my darlin' hatsue!


Spoiler


----------



## riummi

NaegiMakoto said:


> if it's alright !! my darlin' hatsue!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164441View attachment 164442View attachment 164443



sorry, i only had time for a quick sketch
i love her design too ;-;


----------



## Orieii

All of your work is adorbs <33 Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hatori

Awww, riummiii your chibis are so cute~ vv So glad to see more of your work again!!


I'll just drop this here for your consideration, thank you so much regardless of whether you pick her or not ^^ 

*[x]*

Hope you have been well and have a nice day ♥


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> Awww, riummiii your chibis are so cute~ vv So glad to see more of your work again!!
> 
> 
> I'll just drop this here for your consideration, thank you so much regardless of whether you pick her or not ^^
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> Hope you have been well and have a nice day ♥



ahhh thanks 
you always have the cutest characters ;u;
i hope the same for you~


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> ahhh thanks
> you always have the cutest characters ;u;
> i hope the same for you~



Ahh you are so kind ~ and thank you so much ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

You could try my mayor.



Spoiler: Ref











Thanks. And cool art.


----------



## riummi

going to be streaming my coloring once i finish lineart .-.


----------



## Chiisanacx

I hope you consider my OC c:
Usami


----------



## riummi

streaming u.u feel free to drop by
https://join.me/654-948-524


----------



## Chiisanacx

riummi said:


> streaming u.u feel free to drop by
> https://join.me/654-948-524



Omg I finally managed to catch someone's stream yay


----------



## riummi

PU for Hatori
ahh sorry guys i ended up finishing this early in the morning ^^''








Spoiler: non gif











edit: fixed the gif!


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> PU for Hatori
> ahh sorry guys i ended up finishing this early in the morning ^^''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: non gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops there's a slight mistake with one so i'll fix it when i get back



Wow, she is super cutee!!! Thank you riummi *//*! I love the little gif with the music notes as well!~ 
so adorableeee


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> Wow, she is super cutee!!! Thank you riummi *//*! I love the little gif with the music notes as well!~
> so adorableeee



i fixed the gif! my signature was weird so i moved it ^^
glad you like it c:


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> i fixed the gif! my signature was weird so i moved it ^^
> glad you like it c:



ooh, no problem~ and of course, she is so adorable in your style! // Thank you once again!


----------



## riummi

Chiisanacx said:


> Hey Riummi! I love your art <3 I remember when I bought one of your adopts back then I still have her omg she's so cute.
> 
> I hope you'll consider drawing one of my newer OC's :3
> Charisma
> Mieru



ehh ^^; hope it looks ok


----------



## Chiisanacx

riummi said:


> ehh ^^; hope it looks ok



Omfg i love this thank you so much!!


----------



## Roxi

Maybe consider http://sta.sh/01awzwsc3vqc

These are so cute x3


----------



## riummi

Roxi said:


> Maybe consider http://sta.sh/01awzwsc3vqc
> 
> These are so cute x3



quickie sketch


----------



## Roxi

riummi said:


> quickie sketch



Omg thank you ruimmi! She looks so cute! \(^w^)/


----------



## derezzed

Gah, your art style seems so effortlessly adorable. Seriously, really cute art! I spent the last few minutes marveling at all the last few pages of your thread, haha.
((Just wanted to stop by and say your work is amazing, riummi!))


----------



## riummi

derezzed said:


> Gah, your art style seems so effortlessly adorable. Seriously, really cute art! I spent the last few minutes marveling at all the last few pages of your thread, haha.
> ((Just wanted to stop by and say your work is amazing, riummi!))



ahh thanks so much ;u;




warm up cuz i havent drawn in a week xD


----------



## kyoko xo

bleeeh
hi riummi


----------



## riummi

kyoko xo said:


> bleeeh
> hi riummi



bleeeh
helloooo~


----------



## kelpy

riummi said:


> ahh thanks so much ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warm up cuz i havent drawn in a week xD



That's beautiful! I like this style tons.


----------



## riummi

when you try and it just...meh




i really wanna get into drawing more pokemon but its so hard OTL


----------



## g u m m i

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) *silently stalks art thread*


----------



## Chiisanacx

Hi Riummi! I'm back again for another request :3
Could you draw one of my recent OCs please?
Usami or
Sadako


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/604-651-726
streaming


----------



## Irelia

riummi said:


> when you try and it just...meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanna get into drawing more pokemon but its so hard OTL



oh my god. Jiggly puff looks adorable.
Togepi would look really cute in your style too I think

edit: rip you posted that 2 months ago. Sorry omg
also happy birthday!


----------



## riummi

from the stream c:


----------



## kelpy

riummi said:


> from the stream c:



grrr I aspire to be as good as you in art someday lol
looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## riummi

hm its been awhile but lets have a before and after ehueheuehuehue
//my eyes burn
10/18/2014 (didnt know its been that long)





7/27/2015





4/21/2016


----------



## himeki

riu can you just like
give me your skills


----------



## riummi

MayorEvvie said:


> riu can you just like
> give me your skills



//DUMPS IT ON YOU


----------



## InfinityFlames

your art is

wow


----------



## riummi

InfinityFlames said:


> your art is
> 
> wow


you are

Wow ( ? ͜ʖ ?)


----------



## Seroja

I wish I was around to watch your stream. Your art is incredibly cute and detailed!


----------



## Chiisanacx

Hi Riummi! Could I request art please c: I'll just leave my two OCS here -> Maybe my babies Citrus or Norihime
Thank you!


----------



## Kanaa

hnnn that improvement though

i remember when u used to draw fullbodies wink wink ;^) 
coughshgskjhdskjhs draw more fullbodies pls coughssdglhslhdg


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> hnnn that improvement though
> 
> i remember when u used to draw fullbodies wink wink ;^)
> coughshgskjhdskjhs draw more fullbodies pls coughssdglhslhdg


i dont remember that time ever


it still looks freaking weird - im afraid to post this lol I BET THEY WONT LIKE IT HOLY FRICK
ITS SO DIFF FROM WHAT I SAID IT WOULD LOOK LIKE - SHOULD I JUST REDRAW IT COMPLETELY


----------



## jiny

omg so cute !!!!!!


----------



## Meew

Shes super cute! Im in love with the colors & the tiny hearts :')


----------



## riummi

requests are open since i need examples of sketch chibis and chibi busts​


----------



## Peter

hey riummi~
i'll throw *him* for consideration for request www
thank you!!


----------



## himeki

http://toyhou.se/353841.hime
thank


----------



## jiny

http://sta.sh/0vtez4gakuk

thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## haileyphi

http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1 you're art is so pretty omg consider my baby<3<3


----------



## Pokemanz

http://toyhou.se/368076.amber-shine

If you're interested ^-^


----------



## Jint

eep dropping these kids down for consideration;;

http://toyhou.se/63606.kioku
http://toyhou.se/108428.yang
http://toyhou.se/221105.amber

thank you!!
​


----------



## p e p p e r

I've been admiring your art for a while!  maybe you'd consider one of my OCs or mayor?



Spoiler: Refs


----------



## Chelsaurus

OMG I have finally drawn a descent (ish) character to be able to post my request! I LOVE your art, its soo good. Its artists like you on here that has encouraged me to actually pick up a pencil this week and TRY for the first time 



Spoiler: ignore how awful the drawing- ive just started out


----------



## Nightmares

Leaving these here ^~^;

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1

Thank you so much for considering!


----------



## Fleshy

Your drawings are wonderful, I love them!

I was wondering if you could consider my mayor? Thank you so much ^^


----------



## aleshapie

Drops in...admires cutie arts!

Drops this ref, just in case...



Spoiler: My new dork


----------



## riummi

testing smt - its so hard to draw on a small canvas ;-;
for pepper:


----------



## riummi

for jint
(will probs sell sketches like this or smt?)


----------



## p e p p e r

riummi said:


> testing smt - its so hard to draw on a small canvas ;-;
> for pepper:



omg she's so adorable!!!! thank you riummi! <3

 why did you have to draw on a small canvas?


----------



## riummi

p e p p e r said:


> omg she's so adorable!!!! thank you riummi! <3
> 
> why did you have to draw on a small canvas?



Just wanted to try some tiny chibs ^^;


----------



## Chiisanacx

Hi! Could you consider drawing my babs 
Citrus or Norihime


----------



## Jint

riummi said:


> for jint
> (will probs sell sketches like this or smt?)



yells she's so cute!! thank you ` 7`)n ​


----------



## Cadbberry

Hi there, I was wondering if you might draw one of my OCs. 
http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters

Thank you for considering <3


----------



## Xerolin

Wowie lookin' good
Could you do my Oc?


Spoiler:  













Thanks! <3


----------



## riummi

oMG i forgot about this (つд・)

ANYWAYS lets do another progress thingy c: with a drawing that was somewhat similar in terms of style


Spoiler:  most recent art vs 5 months ago vs 1 year ago (i think)


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/362-061-695

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/362-061-695


----------



## riummi

AT w/ someone


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> AT w/ someone



omf so cute !!!


----------



## riummi

might stream after I finish lunch but here's a chibi I did yesterday~
I really like how it came out
p.s stream may be boring since i'll be doing lineart lol





chara belongs to ririnnie on gaia


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> might stream after I finish lunch but here's a chibi I did yesterday~
> I really like how it came out
> p.s stream may be boring since i'll be doing lineart lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chara belongs to ririnnie on gaia



cuuuuuuute!


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> might stream after I finish lunch but here's a chibi I did yesterday~
> I really like how it came out
> p.s stream may be boring since i'll be doing lineart lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chara belongs to ririnnie on gaia



omfg that is so pretty


----------



## riummi

kianli said:


> omfg that is so pretty



ty it took me forever OTL

https://join.me/574-378-562


----------



## XeroRain

Wow I just noticed your topic, and your art is amazing Riu! I love your drawing style. ;v;


----------



## riummi

ty for sticking around so long ;;


----------



## moonlightbae

riummi said:


> ty for sticking around so long ;;



NKLXNWCKLNSKSD THAT LOOKS SO CUTE


----------



## riummi

moonlightbae said:


> NKLXNWCKLNSKSD THAT LOOKS SO CUTE



thank youuu (੭ ˃̣̣̥ ㅂ˂̣̣̥)੭ु


----------



## Oldcatlady

your art is super duper cute. ; v ;
and thank you so much for the tutorials as well! they're helpful, straight to the point, and easy to understand.


----------



## riummi

Oldcatlady said:


> your art is super duper cute. ; v ;
> and thank you so much for the tutorials as well! they're helpful, straight to the point, and easy to understand.



*and old haha ty! i'll try to update them ;; I don't even follow them anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

sketching for a bit
https://join.me/345-067-655


----------



## riummi

OK SO im mad now...my dad messed something up and the computer reset on ME 
IDK IF I SAVED OMFG
***and the comps being super laggy


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> OK SO im mad now...my dad messed something up and the computer reset on ME
> IDK IF I SAVED OMFG



OH NO ALL YOUR WORK


----------



## Bloody_House

riummi said:


> OK SO im mad now...my dad messed something up and the computer reset on ME
> IDK IF I SAVED OMFG



Oh gawd!!HOPEFULLY you've saved!!


----------



## riummi

i am so freaking done ITS ALL GONE WHY


----------



## Bloody_House

NUUUUU Your art T-T it looked like it took quite a lot of time


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> i am so freaking done ITS ALL GONE WHY



oh my gosh thats horrible i feel really bad for you


----------



## riummi

y just y dad y the frick did you do that and not tell me ;-;
YYYYYYYYY - attempting to redraw ;c


----------



## Pokemanz

I've given up on way too many projects from something crashing and not saving. I know the feel ;-;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> y just y dad y the frick did you do that and not tell me ;-;
> YYYYYYYYY - attempting to redraw ;c



maybe you should take a break? idk about you but when im upset i cant produce art that im happy with, you should just take a break and eat a snack or listen to some music


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> maybe you should take a break? idk about you but when im upset i cant produce art that im happy with, you should just take a break and eat a snack or listen to some music



;-; it was turning out so cute too...I'm still trying to redraw it but no stream lol
i'll take a break in a bit


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> ;-; it was turning out so cute too...I'm still trying to redraw it but no stream lol
> i'll take a break in a bit



lol dont worry about streaming just dont make yourself frustrated you cant get back what youve lost so thinking about how nice the other one looked wont do much for you other than make you angry


----------



## riummi

well im back again
https://join.me/660-173-302


----------



## XeroRain

o7 Watching.


----------



## riummi

finishedddd


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> .





how adorable!


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/969-858-874

*will continue once my pen nibs arrive


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/764-664-119
on again~


----------



## riummi

join.me froze on me so I couldn't respond but ty for watching the stream c:







Spoiler: chibi progress






Spoiler: 5/2/2014 sister made fun of my lame coloring skills on the crown lol













Spoiler: 10/18/2014 wonky proportions













Spoiler: 7/2/2015













Spoiler: 1/8/2016













Spoiler: 3/18/2016 realized she looks like a pig omg


----------



## riummi

hoping to stream this tmrw~




oh ye I also need help on pricing these ;; its been awhile but I feel like their def. better than before. The take me around 3.5-4 hours for one but I don't think anyone is going to pay 28 or so usd. Does 20-24 seem reasonable?


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/803-749-621


----------



## riummi




----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> cute stuff



aw its so cute 
sad that i missed out on the stream!


----------



## moonlightbae

riummi said:


>



SPARKLES


----------



## riummi

moonlightbae said:


> SPARKLES


and confetti (ﾉ^ヮ^)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/429-932-527
for a very short while


----------



## Bloody_House

riummi said:


> https://join.me/429-932-527
> for a very short while



Join.me is not working for me for some reason so I had to leave sry :< hopefully it'll start working again ;;


----------



## riummi

Bloody_House said:


> Join.me is not working for me for some reason so I had to leave sry :< hopefully it'll start working again ;;



its ok~ it was a very very short stream anyways lol
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
v messyWIP


----------



## moonlightbae

AHHH I MISSED IT
SORRY THAT I WASN'T ABLE TO BE YOUR ANNOUNCER THIS TIME ):


----------



## riummi

moonlightbae said:


> AHHH I MISSED IT
> SORRY THAT I WASN'T ABLE TO BE YOUR ANNOUNCER THIS TIME ):



hopefully you can be my announcer tmrw <3


----------



## moonlightbae

riummi said:


> hopefully you can be my announcer tmrw <3



YES
WLNMXKLEEWDKLCN
surprised someone likes me talking to myself, tanks you!
VM ME OR SOMETHING OKAY I WON'T MISS IT


----------



## riummi

heads up: planning to stream in an hour or so


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> heads up: planning to stream in an hour or so



GOOD **** YES


----------



## riummi

https://join.me/208-583-139


----------



## moonlightbae

noice noice


----------



## riummi




----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

omg i love her its so cute!!


----------



## moonlightbae

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg i love her its so cute!!



right?? 
riummi senpai make the best art pieces ~
*WINK WONK*


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg i love her its so cute!!



thanks cupcakes~~




moonlightbae said:


> right??
> riummi senpai make the best art pieces ~
> *WINK WONK*



lol nah but ty c:


----------



## moonlightbae

riummi said:


> thanks cupcakes~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol nah but ty c:



i know that deep inside, you love compliments ~
*WINK WONK* x2


----------



## derezzed

riummi said:


> Spoiler:



gAH I produced a completely inhuman noise when I saw this 
Your work is always _gorgeous_, riummi!
I love what you did with the scattered hearts in the foreground and I like the other subtle details too (like the sparkles on the hair and eyes). The dress is also beautifully drawn :-]


----------



## riummi

derezzed said:


> gAH I produced a completely inhuman noise when I saw this
> Your work is always _gorgeous_, riummi!
> I love what you did with the scattered hearts in the foreground and I like the other subtle details too (like the sparkles on the hair and eyes). The dress is also beautifully drawn :-]



aw thank you 



Spoiler: gif of some fanart, not sure if I can submit this into the art contest...














lemme just say...freaking Camp Pining Hearts >:c


----------



## riummi

doodles from class
tryna change style


----------



## Jeonggwa

riummi said:


> doodles from class
> tryna change style



c-cute ((noice))
Your art gives me a warm fluffy feeling \\ love that grin lol


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> doodles from class
> tryna change style



aaaaa riu how do you draw so well on paper aaaaaaa


----------



## Emrod333

awesome thread


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> doodles from class
> tryna change style



*o* i love them omg


----------



## Kattiel

Oh my gosh those look adorable, you have a great style *w*


----------



## riummi

thanks for all the nice comments ;;

managed to do this today


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

riummi said:


> managed to do this today



how do you even do that wth riu


----------



## riummi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> how do you even do that wth riu



i dont even know anymore


----------



## riummi

y is csp so hard


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> y is csp so hard



RIU THIS IS REALLY ****ING CUTE TEACH ME TO ****ING D R A W


----------



## riummi

practicing =o= this is too hard


----------



## riummi




----------



## riummi

Spoiler: headshot dumps (practicing a diff. style)
















no inktober from me this year
i felt like a creeper cuz i based the last one off my classmate lmao


----------



## riummi

wip
life is stressful


----------



## Bunnilla

riummi said:


> wip
> life is stressful



It's so cute! I luv her smile ^^


----------



## riummi

bored


Spoiler


----------



## vel

qt


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

give me ur skills


----------



## riummi

^ u already got skills gurl


----------



## himeki

RIU TEACH ME TO DRAW HOLY **** GIVE ME UR SK I L L S


----------



## esweeeny

may I request Korra of kyoshi
here
OR mayor Nia? 
here


----------



## Milleram

If you're still doing requests, would you consider drawing my OC, Rachel?

http://sta.sh/2bnkwm3cmqt

Thanks for considering! Your art is awesome and cute. c:


----------



## jiny

http://toyhou.se/599427.noelle

if you find time? she's a new adopt c;


----------



## riummi

kianli said:


> http://toyhou.se/599427.noelle
> 
> if you find time? she's a new adopt c;







still working on some~


----------



## Nightmares

Maybe one of these?

Thanks for considering! ^^

http://orig13.deviantart.net/7384/f/2016/263/a/f/__by_nightmares_x-daiaiks.png
http://sta.sh/21s5xkhltntp


----------



## Cadbberry

Would you draw some of my OCs maybe :3 http://toyhou.se/541793.aurora-miu, http://toyhou.se/427172.cherish, http://toyhou.se/586232.flitter,  or http://toyhou.se/471546.twist
Thank you for considering them :3


----------



## riummi

Cadbberry said:


> --


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh wow your art is amazingly cute as always!~ ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ Here are my oc's if you are interested, ty for considering! ^^ [x]


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> still working on some~



oml adorable >< thank you~


----------



## Cadbberry

riummi said:


>



It looks amazing  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Abbaba

Can you draw one of my OCs, maybe? ^-^
http://toyhou.se/619516.kaitlyn
Or
http://toyhou.se/623638.mikaela

I only have 2 and they're new adopts so I have no art of them, sorry about that!
Only draw them if you want to! ^^
Thank you for considering


----------



## Jint

oof consider drawing these girls maybe? ww
http://toyhou.se/575353.claire
http://toyhou.se/480952.delaria
http://toyhou.se/30483.yan
​


----------



## riummi

Jint said:


> --
> ​


----------



## Tensu

Please consider drawing [x] or [x]

Thank you! c:


----------



## sej

Maybe my oc? 



Spoiler: ref






Please and thank you!


----------



## esweeeny

if you are interested in drawing or sketching herrr that would be fantastic. YOUR ART is just out of this world. I could stare and check this thread all day!


thanks for considering


----------



## riummi

I can't really tell if i've made any progress but I just haven't been up for drawing at all lately 

Here are some recent drawings i did (I've been playing love nikki a lot))


----------



## mountaintear

Your art looks magical and wonderful :?O
I absolutely love the muted pastels and soft,gorgeous colors. And I think the anatomy and drawing aspect looks effortless for you. The shiny/sparkly details are beautiful and I love their facial expressions as well!!!!
I wish I could draw like you ahhhh! Thank you for sharing your work <3


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> -snip-




OOOF those drawings are KILLER!!!!!! Gosh I miss your art so freaking much but not as much as I miss u
SPARKLY QUEEN IS BACK! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur color palettes are so gorgeous and the complementary colors in the hair are LOVELY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so in love with ur soft colors and lines;; auhgggggggh ur such an inspirations ILY RIU


----------



## A r i a n e

I've loved your art forever, it's always so gorgeous and dreamy and shiny *_______*


----------



## Dracule

You’ve definitely made progress! I love your art style and it has this shoujo-esque appeal to it that is so pretty. <3


----------



## riummi

mountaintear said:


> Your art looks magical and wonderful :?O
> I absolutely love the muted pastels and soft,gorgeous colors. And I think the anatomy and drawing aspect looks effortless for you. The shiny/sparkly details are beautiful and I love their facial expressions as well!!!!
> I wish I could draw like you ahhhh! Thank you for sharing your work <3



ahh thank you ;u; the anatomy is definitely not effortless LOL I still struggle on it a lot so it takes me multiple tries :'))

- - - Post Merge - - -



MorinoKirii said:


> You’ve definitely made progress! I love your art style and it has this shoujo-esque appeal to it that is so pretty. <3



ee thank youu <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i a n e said:


> I've loved your art forever, it's always so gorgeous and dreamy and shiny *_______*



hehe thanks so much!


----------



## dedenne

your art is so beautiful! x_x


----------



## EvieEvening23

riummi said:


> I can't really tell if i've made any progress but I just haven't been up for drawing at all lately
> 
> Here are some recent drawings i did (I've been playing love nikki a lot))



this is gorgeous!


----------



## riummi

euheuheuh



Spoiler: the sketch before








 very pixel-y bc I like to draw it tiny and then enlarge it so it fits to the whole canvas


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i remember seeing your art a long time ago. still looks amazing!


----------



## riummi

I am so obsessed with Love Nikki that I just spent 70$ for outfits :')))))
IDC THOUGH THE CLOTHES ARE SO CUTE AND BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mountaintear

riummi said:


> I am so obsessed with Love Nikki that I just spent 70$ for outfits :')))))
> IDC THOUGH THE CLOTHES ARE SO CUTE AND BEAUTIFUL



Eeeeee there are no words :?O
Just so amazing and soft! Love Nikki looks fun omg!!! I?m totally gonna try it out. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous art <3


----------



## riummi

mountaintear said:


> Eeeeee there are no words :’O
> Just so amazing and soft! Love Nikki looks fun omg!!! I’m totally gonna try it out. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous art <3


thankyou <3
if you happen to like it you can add me! my id is 103460293. It can be a bit boring in the beginning because you don't have the really cool items but it gets really fun once you finish the basics!


----------



## riummi




----------



## mythic

omg your artttt so cute!! 
i so wish I could do that it's amazing


----------



## riummi

time: 1.5 hrs
a small doodle to distract myself from cramps ;; time goes by way faster when drawing :0 I should study


----------



## dedenne

aaa that's sO CUTE!


----------



## riummi

i'm actually offering these experimental chibis for 10$ so if you're interested hmu
I may consider taking one for tbt but offer only (really picky)


----------



## mountaintear

SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love your style so much. You're like the queen of all things soft and sparkly <3 
I would love to commission you for rlc but I just paid 30 doll hairs for art so I'm totally broke (teacher probs) eeeee but if you like my oc I can commission you for btb if you'd like (I have 100 to spare but I can scrounge up more if needed!!) And I totally understand if you don't like my oc lol I feel insecure because there are so many other ocs on this site that are far more interesting/beautiful!! But thank you for considering either way ^-^

The firefly spirit Killa:
https://78.media.tumblr.com/9a917c84a8ee9349159c3f26291ca76f/tumblr_p6dssy7pb81utpc3ro1_1280.png
https://78.media.tumblr.com/79fa7b98c7937dc5e2a38bc8a82c3582/tumblr_p6m40bsZR81qfypgao1_1280.png
https://78.media.tumblr.com/f6ec852d74d97cf0a7a765e0ca057456/tumblr_p6tgqqaNFs1qfypgao1_1280.jpg

She always has a sad/melancholy expression on her face and loves the night, forest, moon, fireflies, snails, ghosts, white/black flowers, and anything mystical/supernatural. She is also always found with her rabbit companion, Tsuki. He is a fluffy white angora rabbit with lilac ruby eyes. I can send more details if needed; I just wanted to give a quick overview.


----------



## riummi

mountaintear said:


> --


ee she's really cute but for me, the tbt is way too low for the usual I go for ;;


----------



## mountaintear

riummi said:


> ee she's really cute but for me, the tbt is way too low for the usual I go for ;;



Omg I totally figured as much!!! Your art is spectacular so I totally understand <3
When I save up more bells (or rlc!) I will message you to see if you're available. I would totally treasure your art forever; it makes me feel magical and so happy!! I wish you all the luck with your future studies as well, I finally got my B.S. last year and I never thought I'd make it through school xD The struggle is too real :but I'm sure you're doing a great job <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> time: 1.5 hrs
> a small doodle to distract myself from cramps ;; time goes by way faster when drawing :0 I should study



1.5 hours; that's amazing!!! I'm not a visual artist but that's an excellent time (I think haha) also I love her long hair; the plant and rain clouds are a sweet touch that gives it so much character.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Your chibis are really cute~ I don't have PP, but I could offer 900tbt if either of these interest you? I can do more if that's not enough!
her or her
Also let me know if you'd possibly consider a couple/how much you'd want (I could link a ref if you want) c:


----------



## riummi

mountaintear said:


> --


thank you for your support! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hephsin-Latte said:


> Your chibis are really cute~ I don't have PP, but I could offer 900tbt if either of these interest you? I can do more if that's not enough!
> her or her
> Also let me know if you'd possibly consider a couple/how much you'd want (I could link a ref if you want) c:



yukari is so cute ;o; I'll see if I have enough time 
and I don't think I'm ready to draw couple just yet~

----------------------------------------
just finished a commission and now it's time to study for a test ;;


----------



## A r i a n e

your latest drawings are so soft and pretty ;___; I love the sparkles and the detail you put into the eyes, so gorgeous!
I'll try my luck and offer 800tbt for my oc Selene? or same offer for my other oc Lexy ♥
thanks for considering, I look forward to seeing your next drawings *____*


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i could never draw eyes so glittery and perfect :O your art is amazing and im currently following you on instagram


----------



## riummi

sketch // gonna change it up a bit tho


----------



## pinkbunny

Omg your artwork is soooo cute! Love it, good job c:


----------



## riummi

I honestly just gave up on bio ;-;


----------



## riummi

I was busy with packing up and finishing my first year ;; I'm kinda back though!








personally, I think I'm improving more on time but it's still hard for me to get poses right  so I'll be trying to improve that this summer! //I'm also kind of distracted by detroit become human soooo


----------



## riummi

was trying some diff colors I usually don't use


----------



## riummi

didnt really come out the way I hoped so maybe in the future I'll redo this one


----------



## riummi

my cramps are killing me


----------



## riummi

did this for a contest! It's hard drawing pokemon bc I can never get them to look right LOL


----------



## riummi

a wip  i dont feel like drawing now tho


----------



## riummi

been wanting to draw my oc for awhile!


----------



## riummi

more chibis


----------



## A r i a n e

your art is so gorgeousss (as always) I'm always happy to see more adorable pieces!


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Gah, these are so cute! I love how polished everything looks. I love the eyes on all of the characters (they are very detailed) and I love how adorable the outfits are! Keep up the good work.


----------



## riummi

A r i a n e said:


> your art is so gorgeousss (as always) I'm always happy to see more adorable pieces!





TheCrystalClods said:


> Gah, these are so cute! I love how polished everything looks. I love the eyes on all of the characters (they are very detailed) and I love how adorable the outfits are! Keep up the good work.



thank you!!


----------



## Hatori

hiya riu, long time no talk!! Your art is as lovely as always! Keep up the amazing work, I'd love to see more of it~






Hope to see you around again!


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> hiya riu, long time no talk!! Your art is as lovely as always! Keep up the amazing work, I'd love to see more of it~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you around again!



hi! thank youu <3 your art is beautiful as ever!! Hope you're doing well


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> hi! thank youu <3 your art is beautiful as ever!! Hope you're doing well



My pleasure! You're so very kind, thank you so much! And I'm doing pretty well, thank you kindly! 

I'll go ahead and skedaddle before I clog up your thread now


----------



## riummi

aaah been wanting a new oc so here is a wip




tryna finda name for her atm


----------



## riummi

really tempted to just draw my oc and post it all on ig but I forced myself to do smt else






Spoiler: you can also have this as a wallpaper


----------



## riummi

my fav!! I feel kinda obligated to draw daisy now


----------



## A r i a n e

ahhhh omg Peach and Rosalina look amazing in your style!! I would love to see Daisy ^^


----------



## Hatori

Rosalina looks so lovely in your style! I love the colors you used in that piece~ I agree with Ariane, I'd love to see Daisy in your style too!


----------



## riummi

A r i a n e said:


> ahhhh omg Peach and Rosalina look amazing in your style!! I would love to see Daisy ^^



ty! I hope I can find the motivation to draw her  ! She was never really my favority LOL



Hatori said:


> Rosalina looks so lovely in your style! I love the colors you used in that piece~ I agree with Ariane, I'd love to see Daisy in your style too!



thank youu <3 we shall see


----------



## himeki

omggg i havent been here in ages but riuuuu these arts are all so lovely *q* especially loving the rosalina!


----------



## riummi

himeki said:


> omggg i havent been here in ages but riuuuu these arts are all so lovely *q* especially loving the rosalina!



hihi!! thank you <3 I hope your doing well!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found this nice brush!! but sadly I have art block and this is the only good thing so far lOL


----------



## riummi

I have three versions of this one and my friends said she looks like she's plotting smt with the darker shaded one ;; but I like it more bc more depth 


Spoiler

















(orangey one that I also like!) makes it more warm


it's ochako btw  I did 'most' of it on one layer! tho I did cheat a bit hah


----------



## riummi

btw if you happen to read this, feel free to ask me about processes and tips! Or if you want to know what modes/colors I use for certain things!!  (for CSP mostly but can still apply to Sai)

I may just post my own tmrw since I have nothing to do but I wouldn't mind giving some more specific pointers/tutorials ^ ^;


----------



## mythic

OH MY GOSH 
ochako looks so cute !!! i love all three of the versions, but i definitely love the darker ones
if you end up doing a tutorial or process, id love to see how you do your eyes! they’re so
pretty!!


----------



## riummi

mythic said:


> OH MY GOSH
> ochako looks so cute !!! i love all three of the versions, but i definitely love the darker ones
> if you end up doing a tutorial or process, id love to see how you do your eyes! they’re so
> pretty!!



thank youu!! I'll try to make one once I finish my current piece! 


-------------------

also streaming for a bit
https://join.me/634-218-840

*actually idk why but it makes it superrr laggy for me and it's so annoying ;; so I'll probably stop lmao


----------



## A r i a n e

I love the latest piece *_______* especially the dark one with patches of light, the shading is so well done!
I always love to see process videos, I'll definitely watch if you post some ^^


----------



## riummi

I think i did try to record but it made my program slower and choppy sometimes ;; so idk what to do bc I really wanna make speedpaints

anways here's the latest thing I've done which is an art trade with wannie (tofubell_)


Spoiler



i forget to take pics of the early stages lol ;;


----------



## riummi

did and eye coloring tutorial! please note this is for Clip Studio Paint. I think Sai has some similar layer modes but I don't remember to clearly! I hope this helps! lw also didn't wanna give away my secrets LOL but o well!



Spoiler


----------



## Oldcatlady

Thank you for the tutorial <3 it’s super helpful! I remember using your skin shading tutorial before and that’s how I stopped using grey to shade haha


----------



## riummi

Oldcatlady said:


> Thank you for the tutorial <3 it’s super helpful! I remember using your skin shading tutorial before and that’s how I stopped using grey to shade haha



yay! I'm glad it helps!! and lol dang that was so long ago haha


------------------------------------------------
I didnt know whatta put for those catchy headlines so I just left it blank LOL


Spoiler: ladybug <3











ALSO I AM SO EXCITED BC MY PARENTS HELPED ME GET A ACTUAL TABLET WHERE I CAN DRAW ON THE SCREEN AND AAHAHAHAH


----------



## riummi

I actually had a dream that I got my tablet LOL I really can't wait another day
anyways here's a thing! I missed drawing with lighter colors hah and wow I actually did a fullbody!!


----------



## mythic

omg wow I love your full body and the pastels!!
and the eye tutorial is so helpful!!!! c:


----------



## riummi

tried to do smt different to try and get out of a slump - it was really fun and I wanna do more!


----------



## riummi

I love blue diamond  this could be kind of a redraw this again


Spoiler: year ago version













Spoiler:  potential SU spoilers?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nice art, very pretty


----------



## riummi

aaaaah


----------



## riummi

I'm back from vacationn


----------



## riummi

I use pink too much ;;







Spoiler: SU spoilers (latest ep)


----------



## riummi

long time no post


----------



## lunatepic

aaaah I love the colours on that first one, those strawberries are gorgeous!


----------



## riummi

ya'lls...I probably won't check here anymore but happy Halloween


----------



## riummi

Spoiler




























thought i'd update a bit so I could track all my progress! I'm still jumping through styles xux


----------



## xara

your art is so good omg


----------



## riummi

xara said:


> your art is so good omg


Thank u!!


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: chibi comm



animal crossing commission! Since I can’t get a part time now I’ll have to focus on comms now


----------



## seularin

your art is amazing


----------



## riummi

--


----------



## riummi

bump -- im looking to draw some stuff but have no inspo so pls feel free to post your toyhouse or character refs as a requesttt


----------



## nyx~

Here's my OC if you'd like to draw her, I love your art!




__





						Jynx Suzuki  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## xara

your art is gorgeous holy crap . i’d love to request my island rep if that’s okay. :’)


----------



## Foreverfox

I loveeee your Rosalina and Zelda!! (And all of your art, tbh) please let me know if you open commissions again!


----------



## duckvely

*here*'s my oc if you'd like to draw her! your art is amazing


----------



## Dunquixote

I love your art and art style! It’s gorgeous .

I’m sorry for the terrible drawing.

Refs


Spoiler







I drew him based a little (or at least the hat) on this guy:








This is what the previous pic’s full model is which I don’t want aside from maybe pose.




icon on shirt and basis for the “belt” and shoulders/cloak



I kinda regret making the undershirt purple and am not sure about the cloak either. Change undershirt to black maybe? I’ll leave the decision up to you if you decide to draw him 

Feel free to twink as you see fit and apply ideas of your own. .


----------



## aericell

i love your art so much!! here are my characters if you'd consider drawing either of them ;w; *[1]* or *[2]*


----------



## Kuroh

Here is one of my OC's! [ToyHouse *link*] (have to be signed in to view)

Thank you so much for considering~! Your art is beautiful!!


----------



## your local goomy

I love your art style omg! I'd love if you could consider my Pokemon OC!


Spoiler: Drawing!


----------



## Plume

I love your art! I'd really like if you gave a go at my OC.




Spoiler: oc


----------



## A r i a n e

always happy to see your beautiful art! here's my rep if you're still looking for characters


----------



## Snowifer

Your art is so amazing! Here's my character if you'd consider drawing her.



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## IonicKarma

I love your art so much!  Throwing down my refs here!  refs


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i saw your art on the Draw The User Above You thread, it’s absolutely amazing!! if you’re still looking for art ideas, here’s my character! [beep]


----------



## grah

your art is incredible  my refs are here if you still need some!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

my toyhouse if you're interested in drawing any of my characters :]


----------



## jadetine

*slams inspiration on the table* https://toyhou.se/10325386.renn/gallery
Quite honestly, I was blown away by your art surfacing on the other threads. I would love to see a speed paint of yours.


----------



## riummi

ahh so many cute characters! I'll try drawing a few on one canvas so it'll take me a bit!


----------



## riummi

here's some I have soo far! @allybishop @Plume @your local goomy @Kuroh 





gonna be slowly working on some more :3


----------



## your local goomy

They all look great, tysm!!


----------



## grah

riummi said:


> here's some I have soo far! @allybishop @Plume @your local goomy @Kuroh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be slowly working on some more :3


oh my god it's stunning  thankyou sm


----------



## Plume

riummi said:


> here's some I have soo far! @allybishop @Plume @your local goomy @Kuroh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be slowly working on some more :3


This is so cute! Thank you thank you thank you. ;^;


----------



## Kuroh

riummi said:


> here's some I have soo far! @allybishop @Plume @your local goomy @Kuroh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be slowly working on some more :3


OH MY GOODNESS.............. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! 
She looks absolutely beautiful in your style! Her face is so cute <3 The pose is so incredibly perfect for her and the brush strokes in the background brings out her color scheme in such a lovely way!! I LOVE THIS SO MUCH, THANK YOU AGAIN  I am really grateful!! 

Everyone else's looks really wonderful too, super adorable chibis and amazing bust style!!


----------



## Firesquids

If requests are still open I'll toss in my reps for your consideration 


Spoiler


----------



## TofuIdol

Your art is seriously adorable! If you're taking requests here is one of my ocs 




Spoiler


----------



## Fye

your art is amazing! I'd love to request art of my OC (ref page) if it inspires you


----------



## Aneesh1729

Please consider finishing this isabelle drawing i started, .

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



Aneesh1729 said:


> Please consider finishing this isabelle drawing i started.


I used this as a test for Fourier series in my artwork. As a matter of fact the head was created using this equation here
x=1.79474074321sin(2πt)+0.174402111671sin(4πt)+0.084695192745sin(6πt)−0.101256807013sin(8πt)−0.01949152976sin(10πt)−0.0558685927431sin(12πt)+ 0.0254412002519sin(14πt)+0.0221336714781sin(16πt)+0.0135605449208sin(18πt)    -0.0186638709432sin(20πt)
y=1.42017922356−2.12630174104cos(2πt)−0.250767700099cos(4πt)+0.241933107318cos(6πt)+0.0956124293914cos(8πt)−0.0148746987722cos(10πt)−0.00707058373774cos(12πt)+0.00881387446785cos(14πt)−0.0104414978059cos(16πt)−0.0126851363844cos(18πt)−0.0151354778108cos(20πt).
 But I’d now love to see it be completed into a real drawing. Which is why i politely request this to you


----------



## jiny

if you are still taking requests i’d love for you to consider either of my island reps !! [x] or [x]
thank you so much!! i’ve always loved your art <3


----------

